#ubuntustudio 2010-12-21
<hardbop200> hi! what's the recommended (or, better yet, most stable) version of ubuntu studio?  hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid or maverick? I don't want to run anything *really* old, but I don't mind stepping back a version or two if I need to. thoughts?
<holstein> hey hardbop200 :)
<holstein> i use lucid
<holstein> i would say dont use natty yet
<holstein> other than that, your good to go :)
<holstein> i use lucid with falktx's PPA added
<holstein> anyways... BIAB...
<hardbop200> holstein: AAH! sorry, I got stuck carrying a piece of furnature :)  ok, I will go w/ lucid.  how is the -rt kernel?
<holstein> hardbop200: i use the -realtime one from that PPA
<hardbop200> ah, ok.  one more question and I'll leave you alone :)
<hardbop200> did you d/l the DVD image, or just install from the standard ubuntu install
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> hardbop200: either
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<hardbop200> thanks ubottu !
<hardbop200> wait
<hardbop200> ubottu is a bot, isn't it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hardbop200> SHIT
<hardbop200> oh well lol :)
<hardbop200> holstein: thanks again, see you soon!
<WNz> Hey all
<WNz> What should the current /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<WNz> Hello?
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-22
<bony> how to reduce the file size of a ogv file?
<bony> i have a 1GB file the resolution of the video is 720p. It dosn't matter if i loose some quality of the video
<Guest7473> are you able to write notation with rosegarden?
<dean_> does anyone know why I can't hear midi files being played when I run them through rosegarden? I have jack running and I know jack is working
<Pablo1> Hi dean, you need a external synth (hardware or software) or a dssi plugin (this is, a synth plugin)
<Pablo1> Rosegarden does not make sounds by itself
<Pablo1> The easiest way is by means of a dssi plugin. Right click on the midi track and select synth plugin.
<Pablo1> Then you have to add the synth plugin. You will see a button: No synth (or similar), press it and load a plugin
<Pablo1> You might have some installed, hexter, for example.
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-23
<dean_> there's synth plugin #1 - like #20 somethin lol
<dean_> it says I have hexter downloaded in the terminal but it doesn't show it there
<dean_> nevermind got it working :D
<dean_> I assume you can use a midi keyboard with ZynAddSubFX?
<Pablo1> Yes
<Pablo1> Use patchage or qjackctl to make connections in the alsa (=alsa midi) tab
<Pablo1> I mean: in qjackctl, alsa tab. In patchage, green connections
<meadhikari> i do not create music nor I am a designer but i really liked the screenshot of ubuntustudio am I thinking right of replacing Ubuntu 10.10 by ubuntustudio
<thomasevd> having problems with usb logitech headset any solutions? thnx
<holstein> hey thomasevd
<holstein> plug it in
<holstein> run lsusb in a terminal
<holstein> see if you see the device listed
<holstein> if you do, run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> see if you see it there
<thomasevd> thanks will try
<holstein> and let us know... and we'll go from there
<thomasevd> ok it shows up as card 4:
<thomasevd> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:0a0b Logitech, Inc. ClearChat Pro USB
<holstein> thats good news
<holstein> what about
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> there too?
<thomasevd> yup
<thomasevd> card 4: Headset [Logitech USB Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<holstein> that usually means its 'use-able'
<holstein> what are you trying to do with it?
<thomasevd> anything really
<holstein> if i were doing something normal
<holstein> like skype or something
<thomasevd> I use mobile pre usb for sound out
<holstein> i would probably just try and choose it in the gnome sound manager
<holstein> in pulse
<holstein> if i were using JACK
<thomasevd> but for editing, twinkle etc its useful to have phones ..
<holstein> i would just select it like you did the mobile pre in JACK
<holstein> IF you want to use multiple cards in JACK
<holstein> you'll have to ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know a couple guys there do that
<holstein> i would probably just choose it in JACK
<thomasevd> ok when i select it in soundmanager nothing happens ..
<holstein> and try something with it
<holstein> thomasevd: when you select it in soundmanager
<holstein> what app are you trying to use?
<holstein> maybe audacity?
<holstein> or something easy...
<thomasevd> ok so sound preferences select ClearChat
<thomasevd> trying to play something in mplayer and no sound ...
<thomasevd> works when i select back to M-Audio
<holstein> interesting...
<thomasevd> headset works fine with anything on my windows netbook ...
<holstein> so we know the hardware works..
<thomasevd> hm in sound preferences ..
<thomasevd> clearchat does not show a speaker icon, while m-aduio etc. does
<thomasevd> don't know if that has any meaning ..
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you got 4 cards then?
<thomasevd> yup
<holstein> internal, the maudio, this head set, and?
<thomasevd> one sec
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601177
<holstein> ^^ read that
<holstein> dont do it yet though
<thomasevd> listed as internal auio
<thomasevd> ok
<holstein> let me keep looking...
<thomasevd> yeah i saw that ...
<thomasevd> funny thing is before i was ubuntustudio, i had a straight debian installation
<thomasevd> and it worked fine ...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont really know what to do
<holstein> unless we get into kernels
<thomasevd> hm me neither
<holstein> this really isnt an ubuntustudio thing though
<holstein> so you could 'cast a wider net'
<thomasevd> hm I understand
<holstein> #opensourcmusicians too
<thomasevd> I will keep an eye on the forum thread ...
<holstein> lots of smart guys over there
<thomasevd> ok thanks for all your help
<holstein> good luck
<thomasevd> groan! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469276
<thomasevd> settings  where set at 0 for some reason on alsa mixer ....
<ScottL> if he was talking about what i think, it's set at 0 to prevent people from blowing speakers
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-24
<A4_322> hi, I seem to be having a problem with disk partitioning
<A4_322> I installed Ubuntu Studio, but when I booted Windows 7, it said it couldn't use the empty disk space because the partion was in the wrong style... GPT I think it was
<A4_322> so I did it over again, and put Windows on first
<A4_322> but... linux couldn't find the windows partition, it treated it like an unpartitioned disk
<A4_322> Any advice?
<holstein> ey A4_322
<A4_322> ?
<holstein> hey*
<A4_322> hi, can you help me with this?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> SO...
<holstein> you had win 7 installed
<holstein> you installed buntu
<holstein> and what?
<A4_322> ubuntu didn't find the windows partition
<holstein> when?
<holstein> during the install?
<A4_322> when I was telling it where to install it to, yeah
<holstein> is that a problem?
<holstein> ubuntu didnt give you a grub entry for win?
<A4_322> well... yeah. If I re-write the partition table, windows (and my other partitions dissapear)
<A4_322> and no, it didn't
<A4_322> oh, be right back
<holstein> A4_322: i would boot a live CD
<holstein> and look at the partitions in gparted
<holstein> maybe use that live installer
<holstein> seems to be a little more friendly
<holstein> you can make that install ubuntustudio
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<A4_322> hmm.. does ubuntu studio have a live install?
<holstein> no
<A4_322> oh... sorry
<A4_322> I didn't realize what "vanilla" meant
<holstein> only the alternate style installer
<holstein> yeah, you can just add whatever you want to the normal vanilla one
<A4_322> okay
<holstein> *assuming* this help you get your issue resovled
<holstein> i would make sure i have all my data in place
<A4_322> ok, thanks for your help, I'll try it
<holstein> and images made if needed
<holstein> maybe with clonezilla or something
<A4_322> this is a brand new PC
<holstein> ive never been all that worried about losing a windows partition though ;)
<A4_322> I literally have nothing to lose
<holstein> AH
<holstein> good
<holstein> did it come with a CD ?
<holstein> a restore disc?
<A4_322> no, it's a custom build
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so you just have a win 7 disc then
<A4_322> I'd like to install Windows XP, Windows 7, and Ubuntu studio on it
<A4_322> I have a disc of each
<holstein> you'll sort it out then
<A4_322> I hope so =)
<holstein> it gets hairy when you need to preserve a backup partition
<holstein> from a vendor
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you can totally bork that
<A4_322> bork?
<holstein> and your just out the time you spent
<holstein> bork = screw it all up
<A4_322> yeah... I already screwed it up twice
<holstein> you want to do the win installs first
<A4_322> but no harm done... reformat the hard drive and start again
<holstein> and i would leave the space for ubuntu
<A4_322> I already installed ubuntu studio, should I take it off (for the third time argh)
<holstein> however, buntu will resize
<holstein> A4_322: i would get a plain old ubuntu live CD
<holstein> or a gparted live disc
<A4_322> ok
<A4_322> so... start over
<A4_322> alright
<holstein> i like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<A4_322> sounds like a good idea... the best I have anyway
<holstein> and just get a look at whats going on first
<holstein> you might not have to start over
<holstein> depends
<holstein> A4_322: what are the formatting options with the win7 install?
<holstein> is there something different or newer than ntfs going on?
<holstein> that im unaware of
<A4_322> I'm pretty sure it's NTFS
<A4_322> yeah
<A4_322> it's NTFS
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> buntu should be seeing it...
<A4_322> it doesn't
<holstein> well, the live CD should mount it
<ailo> so, it's not exfat?
<holstein> that would be a good trouble-shooting step i suppose
<A4_322> I'll try the live cd, if it doesn't work, I'll come back...
<A4_322> time to eat for now
<A4_322> thanks for your help!
<A4_322> bye for now
<holstein> well, come back and thanks us when your rockin and rollin :)
<A4_322> sure :)
<holstein> good luck
<A4_322> thanks, all's gone well so far
<A4_322> except the OS
<A4_322> bye then
<ailo> Don't know much about windows 7, but from what I've understood it supports exFAT
<holstein> ailo: can we mount that?
<ailo> According to wikipedia, leopard only just added support for it, but linux hasn't yet
<holstein> :/
<holstein> that could be the deal
<holstein> if its the default setting in the installer
<holstein> maybe what we just talked about will make A4_322 aware
<holstein> and choose NTFS
<ailo> Well, maybe he will figure it out next time around..
<ailo> holstein: about testing ubuntustudio, any tips?
<holstein> i recently got lucid, maverick and natty on a laptop with firewire
<holstein> so i can test my firewire card
<holstein> i use the PPA purge function in ubuntu tweak
<holstein> i really havent even had a chance to add abogani's kernel PPA's for natty though
<holstein> ailo: what are you interested in testing?
<ailo> I'm about to install natty on 32 bits and 64 bits. So far only on Virtualbox
<ailo> I use pci and built in cards with nvidia graphics
<holstein> i think you can learn alot from virtual installs
<holstein> i wanted the bare metal for the kernels and the firewire
<holstein> might be nice to test those newer kernels with your nvidia hardware
<holstein> not a deal breaker though
<holstein> do what you feel comfortalbe with
<ailo> I just used Virtualbox to get the feel for it. Can't do any 3d or low latency sound.
<holstein> i have a somewhat spare machine
<holstein> 64bit lappy
<ailo> But what about some sort of test suites?
<ailo> I've been trying to find out what is out there, but it seems there's not much out there
<holstein> you mean like a package?
<ailo> or a script
<holstein> like ubuntu-studio-test-blah
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont know of a script or a package
<holstein> i think so much of the performance depends on the hardware too
<holstein> its challenging, but not impossible to have such a thing
<ailo> I suppose a lot has to do with the kernel itself, how well it works with your hardware
<holstein> i know abogani would appreciate testing his natty kernels
<ailo> I think it would be interesting to compare results from different hardware.
<holstein> even in VM i suppose
<holstein> ailo: it would have to be a stupid simple script
<holstein> and we'd have to have somewhere to collect it
<holstein> ailo: are you on the mailing list?
<ailo> yes
<holstein> if you think about it, mail that around
<holstein> and mention maybe a way to add the results easily
<holstein> somewhere on the new site
<holstein> OR a link from the site to a wiki page that we could easily set up
<ailo> I did mail something about kernel testing on both ubuntustudio-dev and lau. Seems like it is not an easy task to test a kernel
<holstein> wiki's can be a pain though
<ailo> wiki's seem to get easily bloated and disorganized
<ryjyd> hello hello, anyone got eyes on the room?
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-25
<globus> hi Windows needs to do, someone knows a similar program to nLite but on ubuntu
<Hdale85> Was curious if anyone here might be able to help me setup a 1080i custom resolution to output over component video to my Mitsubishi HD RPTV. Or maybe just point me to a guide that would work?
<holstein> Hdale85: that might be a question for a myth channel
<holstein> not sure...
<Hdale85> yeah I've been googling a bit and there are lots of people asking but I don't see a lot of answers
<holstein> did you ask mitsubishi?
<holstein> what video card is it?
<Hdale85> why would mitsubishi know about setting up linux resolution?
<Hdale85> it's an Nvidia 9500g
<Hdale85> gt*
<Hdale85> it can't probe EDID info from component connections
<holstein> its their hardware
<Hdale85> so it just defaults to 1024x768
<holstein> hmmm
<Hdale85> the TV is yes....but the HTPC is what needs the resolution set
<holstein> have you tried a custom xorg.conf?
<Hdale85> well I was going to try it, but I'm not even sure how to tell it to do interlaced or anything
<holstein> yeah, me either
<holstein> ive used knoppix live CD's in the past
<holstein> to generate an xorg.conf i can steal
<Hdale85> yeah but it would be the same thing, because it can't probe EDID from component connections
<Hdale85> so it would just default to some lower resolution
<holstein> right
<holstein> but you would have an xorg.conf
<holstein> and you can edit the res
<Hdale85> well there is a xorg.conf on ubuntu as it is
<holstein> OH, so you already generated one then?
<holstein> what happens when you change the res?
<Hdale85> there is one there, as well as a backup I tink it's all setup to auto detect though
<holstein> shouldnt be any different really
<holstein> maybe look at a sample
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931280
<Hdale85> yeah I'm just trying to reasearch what settings I need
<Hdale85> I found someone that seems to be doing what I need
<holstein> you'l need to know what the mitsubishi is capable of
<Hdale85> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65372
<Hdale85> 1080i
<Hdale85> 1920x1080 interlaced
<Hdale85> which is the issue I have no idea how to set it to interlaced lol
<holstein> i assume the card and driver supports that
<holstein> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=876931
<Hdale85> yeah, pretty sure
<holstein> i usually just try a bunch of live CD's
<holstein> til one looks close
<holstein> steal the xorg.conf
<holstein> edit a bit
<holstein> copy it in
<holstein> otherwise, all those settings can be a bit daunting
<Hdale85> sounds like a lot of work to me :)
<Hdale85> I'll figure out the xorg
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> that sounds like a lot fo work to me ;)
<holstein> but, im more of a hardware guy
<Hdale85> Well I know my way around xorg files, just need to know what it needs to see
<Hdale85> well I've got some idea's now
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-19
<larstr> I just installed ubuntu studio 11.10 on Lenovo T520 and I get no sound. none at all. no system sounds. no sound through jack. Also tried attaching a usb sound card, but still no sound.
<larstr> If I use sound recorder, the meter can "hear" me.
<becky_> hello?
<becky_> I'm having a issue with JACK
<becky_> would this be a good place to ask about that
<becky_> I wasn't able to find a similar issue on the forums
<becky_> Here is the message___
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket
<becky_> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<becky_> 17:00:25.597 ALSA connection graph change.
<becky_> 17:00:27.367 D-BUS: JACK server could not be started. Sorry
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket
<becky_> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: driver "alsa" selected
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Saving settings to "/home/becky/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: Starting jack server...
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: control device hw:0
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: control device hw:0
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Input/output error[0m
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired, trying to open it anyway...[0m
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|96000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: control device hw:0
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode[0m
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot initialize driver[0m
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: JackServer::Open() failed with -1[0m
<becky_> Mon Dec 19 17:00:27 2011: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to open server[0m
<becky_> 17:00:31.773 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<becky_> Cannot connect to server socket
<becky_> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<becky_> ...
<becky_> I'm running ubuntu studio 11.10 x86-64
<arges> PersonWithAIssue, has this worked before? which device are you using?
<arges> PersonWithAIssue, are you sure the device is powered on and plugged in : )
<PersonWithAIssue> yes
<PersonWithAIssue> I get sound from it
<PersonWithAIssue> I just installed UB11.10, clean install
<PersonWithAIssue> ....
<arges> PersonWithAIssue, was it working in a previous version?
<PersonWithAIssue> I never tried a previous version
<PersonWithAIssue> I just built this system
<arges> ok. what kind of sound card is it?
<arges> PersonWithAIssue, type " lspci | grep -i Audio "   into a terminal and paste the output
<PersonWithAIssue> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD 24-bit 96KHz USB Interface Sound Card
<arges> ok
<PersonWithAIssue> btw
<PersonWithAIssue> I don't get any output when I enter the line you gave me in the terminal
<PersonWithAIssue> :-/
<PersonWithAIssue> thank you for helping :-)
<arges> that's fine. i think "lspci | grep -i sound" might work better than
<arges> depends on what the device calls itsself
<arges> Do the ALSA drivers work? Can you just play audio from the device without starting up jack?
<PersonWithAIssue> yes... the system uses pulseaudio by default....
<PersonWithAIssue> is that an issue?
<PersonWithAIssue> I don't know the difference
<arges> no. i suspect the jack configuration might be off... how are you starting the jack server?
<PersonWithAIssue> qjackctl
<PersonWithAIssue> I don't know any better
<arges> ok cool. might need to play with the settings a bit to get it work
<PersonWithAIssue> cool :-)
<arges> PersonWithAIssue, good luck
<PersonWithAIssue> eek
<PersonWithAIssue> any suggestions?
<larstr> I figured out. Used this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861477&highlight=banshee
<PersonWithAIssue> okay, I found what might be part of my issue
<PersonWithAIssue> So.... when I do lspci | grep -i sound
<PersonWithAIssue> or anything to do with lspci
<PersonWithAIssue> I can't find the sound card
<PersonWithAIssue> and the error message JACK is giving me seems to say that it can't find the card either
<PersonWithAIssue> but I hear the card and can configure it in pulseaudio
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-20
<jasonmchristos> Whats the name of the app that records from mike inut live to disk?
<jasonmchristos> ardour?
<jasonmchristos> ok
<jasonmchristos> thanks
<jasonmchristos> Someone help everytime i try to start jack it crashed
<jasonmchristos> las: ive ran it using ubuntustudio 11 so i know its some configuration here
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-23
<ben_> how do I tell if ubuntu studio controls is installed?
<ben_> how do I determine if ubuntu studio is installed?
<holstein> ben_: you can go and search for them in whatever package manger you use
<holstein> you shouldnt need them though
<ben_> holstein, ...good idea...
<ben_> holstein, I'm really just trying to find the Ubuntu Studio Controls so I can enable 1394 raw access
<holstein> ben_: right, you dont need to do that anymore
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> when troubleshooting my FW device, i run gksudo qjackctl to troubleshoot around the premissions errors
<holstein> *then* i get it running as normal user
<ben_> holstein, well, I run kino using gksudo kino and it runs for approx 700 MB and then stops...I read that I would need to run it as a non-root member
<ben_> sudo kino results in don't have access to raw1394
<ben_> holstein, any ideas why it stops when I run as root...I'm trying to get video off my camcorder btw
<holstein> ben_: firewire chipset?
<holstein> kino version?
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> most of us here are pretty much audio guys
<ben_> holstein, ...how come I can run it as a non-root?
<holstein> i would hit the mailing list if you cant get an answer here
<holstein> ben_: you want to run it as non-root
<ben_> holstein, ..what does ubuntu studio install any ways?  I'm using 11.10 and I did a search for ubuntu studio and it didn't show up although I had spent like 45 minutes waiting for ubuntu studio to be installed after running sudo apt-get install blah blah blah
<holstein> theres a list
<holstein> i thinks this is pretty current
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<ben_> dang that list is massive...I was waiting like 45 minutes on an excellent connection
<holstein> right
<holstein> its a lot of stuff
<holstein> and you dont need it
<holstein> most of it is audio
<ben_> holstein, ...so I installed that for nothing
<ben_> wow
<holstein> well, you dont need ubuntustudio-audio ;)
<holstein> thats a pretty obvious one... its not going to hurt anything
<holstein> but, its not going to help you right now either
<holstein> i would run lspci and look at the FW chipset, and google around
<holstein> there are a few that are really awful in linux
<ben_> holstein, ...I just can't figure it out...I run it as root and it captures the video but then stops after like 2 minutes
<holstein> right, thats what i would expect from a funky chipset
<ben_> holstein, alright...so any idea how I solve this problem?
<holstein> ben_: sure... check and see what chipset you have
<ben_> holstein, how do I do that?
<holstein> let me know what it is... and also google about its linux compatibility
<holstein> then, you can consider getting a card, or some other meathod of moving that video over
<holstein> like, just dragging the files off
<holstein> like its a hard drive.. does it not suppor that?
<holstein> you can open the terminal, and run 'lspci'
<holstein> that will tell you the chipset for the FW (as well as other info)
<ben_> http://pastebin.com/T5BVTQp7
<ben_> holstein, does that help?
<holstein> FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW643 PCI Express1394b Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 07)
<holstein> ^^ thats your firewire chipset
<holstein> you can feel free to google around about it, but i have *never* had any luckk with an Agere
<ben_> holstein, so what am I looking for exactly?
<holstein> ben_: different hardware than what you have
<holstein> preffereably texas instruments
<holstein> OR, a way to move that file over with out just re-recording it
<ben_> holstein, so your saying that I'd need to buy hardware..I see
<holstein> ben_: im saying, i have never had luck with that particular chipset, and doing audio
<holstein> i bought texas instruments chipsets
<holstein> your mileage may vary
<ben_> Well, what if I just use virtual box in windows and use some software to do that?
<holstein> virtualbox shares firewire?
<holstein> i dont think that passes through
<holstein> how else can you grab that data?
<ben_> holstein, nope it doesn't...I guess I will have to re-install OS X and dual boot Windows XP
<holstein> you could grab that data in a dual boot, using windows
<holstein> then, use ubuntu to edit
<holstein> ben_: you should be able to grab with OSX
<holstein> and edit with ubuntu
<ben_> well, I've tried w/ OS X and it doesn't pop up that nothing connected
<ben_> is there something I need to do in OS X?
<holstein> install drivers?
<ben_> only drivers are for samsung and only for windows
<ben_> so I guess it's re-installing w/ a dual boot then
<holstein> maybe they only support windows
<holstein> is there no way to just get the files off?
<holstein> like a hard drive?
<holstein> when i plug in my camera, it just shows up as a drive, and i drag the files off
<holstein> thats not going to happen for you?
<ben_> nope...it's mini-DV ...tapes
<holstein> you could search around about agere and that device
<holstein> you can email the list
<holstein> you can try the kino/blender/whatever-else IRC channels
<holstein> ben_: im an audio guy
<ben_> holstein, hey thanks for your help though
<holstein> and theres seldom video folk in here
<holstein> you should not take my word as the last and definitive
<holstein> though, im sure those agere chipsets are awful...
<ben_> holstein, ...no problem
<ben_> later
<ajwill> hi all, I was wondering, is it possible to install the gnome 3 package within ubuntu studio? or should I just install standard ubuntu and install the ubuntu studio package group?
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-24
<icedancer> hey
<icedancer> what kernel does ubuntu studio use?
<icedancer> in the site it says it uses realtime kernel or something
<ajwill> hi, could someone please point me to a list of the audio plugins (mainly LV2) included in ubuntu studio?
<DemonWitch> hey
<DemonWitch> what kernel does ubuntu studio use?
<DemonWitch> is it realtime/low latency?
<DemonWitch> acmeinc: astralja1a Daviey  dijenerate  funkyHat falktx  gniourf_gniourf  holstein jussi01 larstr Lord_Kakturion meganerd olive rexbron ScottL sobukus stochastic ts2 tsimpson
<DemonWitch> help?
<tsimpson> it's incredibly rude to randomly ping everyone in a channel
<falktx> ouch
 * falktx is not answering
<ScottL> DemonWitch,  ubuntustudio currently is using the -generic kernel
<ScottL> DemonWitch, but we have plans to move to a -lowlatency kernel this release
<DemonWitch> ScottL: can you give an example of a -lowlatency kernel?
<DemonWitch> ScottL: here?
<ScottL> i am here again
<ScottL> DemonWitch, i am not sure what you mean by "give an example"
<ScottL> do you want me to describe the performance?
<ScottL> do you want me to point you to an actual -lowlatency kernel
<ScottL> ?
<ScottL> i can tell you that we will be eschewing the -real time kernel
<DemonWitch> ScottL: yes i would like to manually get a lowlatency or realtime kernel
<DemonWitch> and i would like you ro point me to the best available?
<DemonWitch> (i am working with guitar rig and i want the signal to be processed faster aka low latency)
<ScottL> DemonWitch, i would use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/lowlatency
<DemonWitch> right now i am using gentoo, so that means i can recompile the kernel with no problem and activate some realtime option.
<DemonWitch> or i can download the sources for the con-kolivas patched kernel.
<ScottL> but this kernel will most likely only work for a ubuntu based system
<ScottL> each distro tends to roll their own kernels and might cause things to break if used in another distro
<DemonWitch> i guess that kernel you point me to is the vanilla linux kernel
<DemonWitch> compiled with some features enabled
<ScottL> DemonWitch, it is the ubuntu kernel tweaked for lowlatency
<DemonWitch> by ubuntu developers?
<DemonWitch> who patched/tweaked that
<ScottL> this is the stock ubuntu kernel from the ubuntu kernel guys
<ScottL> it is tweaked by the owner of the ppa, alessio bogani
<DemonWitch> ok
<DemonWitch> i will enable realtime
<DemonWitch> in gentoo patched kernel
<DemonWitch> ScottL: do you know if the conkolivas kernel
<DemonWitch> is any good for this?
<ScottL> i don't know of the conkolivas kernel
<DemonWitch> its vanilla kernel patched by con kolivas
<DemonWitch> using his bf sheduler
<DemonWitch> vekin: lol
<DemonWitch> ScottL: search about the con kolivas patched kernel
<DemonWitch> test it, and inform the community
<DemonWitch> cya
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-25
<johnkuan> hi guys, running ubuntu studio 11.10 here, my dlink dwa-125 usb isnt being detected by network-manager,  can anyone help please?
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-18
<damo22> hey there
<damo22> anyone home?
<Unit193> Sure, ask away.
<damo22> look at my 'ubuntu' studio :P http://imagebin.org/239768
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-19
<jambeedrum> how does audacity stands for quality issues?
<jambeedrum> sound quality i mean
<holstein> jambeedrum: things generally sound like what they sound like
<holstein> if you are using consumer equipment, and an internal sound card, those will the the "bottle neck"
<holstein> you can generally bump the quality up on most DAW's to handle what the harware can throw at it, quality-wise
<holstein> audactiy is not a DAW though
<holstein> depends on what you need
<holstein> will audactity record a stereo track at the quality the sound card is capable of providing it? sure
<holstein> i wouldnt use it for multi-tracking... or editing much more than mono or stereo tracks
<jambeedrum> i know these names: alsa, oss jack and one more i think
<jambeedrum> pulse
<holstein> yup
<holstein> audacity is nice since it uses what you have
<holstein> you dont have to learn about JACK to record a stereo track
<holstein> ardour is the tool most folks use (myself included) and you need to lear JACK for that
<jambeedrum> jackctl worked fine with me the 1st times i used , i got lucky i think
<jambeedrum> cant i have pulse audio
<holstein> jambeedrum: you already have pulse audio if you are using ubuntustudio
<holstein> qjackctl is a GUI tool to start and configure JACK
<holstein> if you dont need JACK, i wouldnt use it
<holstein> audactiy doesnt work well with JACK
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> audacity works fine with pulse
<holstein> jambeedrum: im out for the evening
<holstein> anymore questions should be directed here (with patience) or in #opensourcemusician
<holstein> ....sorry.. thats #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> cheers
<XRS1> is it possible to get an on screen keyboard for the install?
<zequence> holstein: PA works sort of the same with PA as it does with jack, IMO
<zequence> It connects when it runs, and disconnects when it's not running
<XRS1> 12.10 not running .sh files by double click?
<zequence> XRS1: Depends on your settings, and if the file is executable
<XRS1> yeah there is some one in #xubuntu who says they dont run any more so i tried it out n sure enough. local file, permission set, run in terminal option set, file does not attempt to exec
<XRS1> doesnt matter to me i dont need it. just thought i'd pass it along. if you got an answer crazysurfer in #xubuntu is asking
<zequence> XRS1: Are you running it from a usb stick?
<zequence> oh, some other guy..
<zequence> XRS1: anything on usb sticks will automatically not be executable
<XRS1> i ran it from /home/user/Downloads
<XRS1> aw well thats why. my /home is on USB
<zequence> It's a security measure that was introduced some time ago. But, if you add it to fstab, with correct settings, it might work
<zequence> What I do when I run scripts from usb is: bash <myscript>
<zequence> You could also add your scripts to either /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin and either execute them from the terminal, or create desktop shortcuts for them
<XRS1> well thank you
<computer> where do i find Xfce 4 Settings Manager?
<computer_> help me get compiz to work with ubuntu studio 12.10 please...anyone?
<computer__> help me get compiz to work with ubuntu studio 12.10 please...anyone?
<computer_> ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-20
<raven> hi. how to install a normal kernel instead of a low latency one?
<holstein> raven: sudo apt-get install linux-generic should do it
<holstein> raven: or just search "linux" in the package manager of your choice.. then refer to...
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> might need/want linux-generic-pae
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<raven> ok tnx
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-22
<Lumpy> greetings anyone awake?
<drmacro> Running 12.10 liveusb, apps won't launch for example firefox can't find a profile, Ardour/audacity do nothing when clicked.
<zequence> drmacro: Which app did you use to create the live usb?
<drmacro> zequence: unetbootn on another ubs PC (PS: the live stick is actually 12.04 64bit)
<zequence> drmacro: unetbootin usually works fine for me. Maybe just try again. Make sure the ISO image is not corrupt
<drmacro> zequence: I just downloaded the 32 bit iso, gonna give it a go. Could be the target laptop not happy with 64bit...just wag. :P
<holstein> unetbootin is what i use.. and i usually do 32bit unless i just nee 64bit
<holstein> need*
<drmacro> gaack...now it says no default or ui and stops at the boot:
<holstein> drmacro: what did you remove?
<drmacro> I used unetbootn to write ubs 32 bit iso on the same stick that 64 bit was on. it said it was replacing everthing...
<holstein> drmacro: it?
<holstein> drmacro: i just replace everything.. each time
<holstein> i format in between each go
 * holstein doesnt trust "it"
<Lumpy> hello all
<Lumpy> is there anyone here who might be able to help me with idjc issues
<Lumpy> i am not sure, but suspect it involves pulseaudio
<holstein> Lumpy: i have only ever used it with JACK
<Lumpy> holstein: same here
<Lumpy> i updated to 12.04 and pulse is in there now
<Lumpy> in the past i have exercised it
<Lumpy> but from what i read in forums on the web and such, it should work now with pulse
<Lumpy> and i would rather have pulse working to incorporate teamspeak locally
<Lumpy> rather than run it in off another machine via my mixer
<Lumpy> i am open to any suggestions
<Lumpy> i haven't fully looked into everything yet
<Lumpy> but my server logs, Icecast, don't seem to indicate it is on the server end
<Lumpy> the audio ends up getting all skippy and I can't stay connected to the stream
<holstein> just disable pulse when jack starts.. thats what i did.. remove it from the equation
<holstein> raise the latency settings
<holstein> you dont need low latency for idjc
<Lumpy> i am using a RT kernel, latency is not likely the issue, least from what i see atm
<Lumpy> the settings are the same as i have always had them
<holstein> Lumpy: cool.. i'll let you talk with of the other volunteers then about that.. and i'll throw out how to disable pulse
<Lumpy> i agree on that regarding low latency for idjc but i want it for other stuff
<holstein> let me know when you want to consider latency as an issue..
<Lumpy> no don't throw it out
<Lumpy> i am open to discuss it
<Lumpy> all i am saying is that i am not sure
<Lumpy> wasn't trying to argue with you sorry
<Lumpy> and i am willing to try it without pulse
<holstein> under jack setup.. the misc tab.. enable dbus.. untick that box and restart jack.. that should disable the pulse bridge
<Lumpy> sorry if i offended you.. didn't meant to
 * holstein is not offended
<Lumpy> give me a few seconds and I will boot the os and try what you suggested
<Lumpy> do i need to reboot the os to have the changes stick or just jackd
<Lumpy> i had two different answers on that one in forums last night
<drmacro> holstein: formatted stick, unetbootin --> 32 bit, all is good. Apps even run. :-D
<holstein> Lumpy: you can check after restarting qjack... reboot if needed
<holstein> Lumpy: i forget.. and usually just test and do what needs to be done
<Lumpy> looks like jackd only is needed
<holstein> drmacro: cheers!.. i had a few failures and now i just format each time
<Lumpy> and, holstein i am about the same on that remembering thing.. diigo is my buddy even for cli stuff
<holstein> Lumpy: also, you should have realistic expectations of the hardware.. if its an internal card, you likely wont get lowlatency
<Lumpy> so you are suggesting to not to use the low latency, correct?
<holstein> Lumpy: depends on what you are referring to
<holstein> im not referring to "lowlatency" as a noun necessarily
<Lumpy> i have a pci soundblaster card
<holstein> not the lowlatency kernel or whatever
<Lumpy> i am confused atm.. give me a second
<holstein> im just saying, if you have a soundblaster, likely the lowest latency you will get regardless of tweaks and kernels is around 20 or 30 ms
<holstein> which in my testing, might as well be 80ms
<Lumpy> i have been using studio for a few years
<holstein> if i cant approach 10ms, i can percieve it.. so the hardware is useless for RT or lowlatency
<Lumpy> it just seemed better with audacity and lowlatency kernel
<holstein> Lumpy: sure.. it might seem "better". but how much better?
<holstein> you can get to 40ms instead of 60?
<holstein> whats the point?
<holstein> 40 wont do
<Lumpy> but give me a second and let me see if i can resolve the stream connection first please
<holstein> you need 10
<Lumpy> i would love to pick your brain for more better gooder in a moment
<holstein> plus, you likely usually dont need lowlatency
<holstein> i have a nice firewire device i can get 1.2ms stable on.. but i dont set it like that all the time
<holstein> i have different profiles. and when im mixing, i just jack it up to 80ms+.. because latency is not an issue in that scenario
<holstein> if lowlatency is a priority for you, the best thing you can do is replace that soundblaster
<Lumpy> i want to get up to a better card, i was thinking maudio
<Lumpy> but, in general, latency is not an issue for me
<holstein> think about it this way. you are asking a tiny consumer grade piece of hardware made for listening to sound to perform as a piece of gear from a pro studio
<Lumpy> and i did what you suggested, now no skips but still don't seem to connect
<holstein> and, im not talking bad about the soundblaster.. its just not the right tool for that job
<holstein> Lumpy: doent connect to icecast?
<holstein> or jack?
<Lumpy> i agreee on that holstein, but atm, sb is all i got
<Lumpy> it is wierd holstein,
<Lumpy> it connects to jack just fine
<holstein> Lumpy: i think you can do "ok" with that hardware as long as you accept its limitations
<Lumpy> novacast says i am connected to the stream
<Lumpy> but
<Lumpy> it is not streaming what i am streaming if i listen on another machine
<Lumpy> however, you did fix the skipping audio
<holstein> unfortunately, i havent gotten around to using icecast in 12.04 or 12.10. im still using 10.04 on my studio rig mostly and migrating slowly over
<Lumpy> all i need is 128 kbps cbr for my stream
<Lumpy> i was on 10.04 until the upgrade
<Lumpy> and it worked flawlessly
<holstein> Lumpy: may i suggest just double checking all configs and settings and trying #opensourcemusicians ?
<Lumpy> i saw a forum post about removing some of the packages and using another repo to grab them
<holstein> Lumpy: the upgrade?
<Lumpy> to 12.04 from 10.04
<holstein> Lumpy: you dont *have* to upgrade
<Lumpy> and i did double check all the settings
<holstein> you talk about it as if it was impending ;)
<Lumpy> i have used the same settings for years
<holstein> im still not ready to upgrade
<holstein> but, thats water under the bridge, so to speak
<Lumpy> i upgraded for the following reason
<Lumpy> i have several machines all connected to each other via synergy
<holstein> Lumpy: i would do the normal stuff too... run icecast and all apps you can from the terminal and look for output
<Lumpy> i have an old single core i use for irc and upgraded it to mint for xfce
<Lumpy> it needed synergy beta to work right
<Lumpy> 10.04 studio did not like the beta synergy
<Lumpy> so i upgraded
<Lumpy> so now i can use synergy but have stream issues
<holstein> im sure you'll get it sorted
<Lumpy> while i would be willing to go back to 10.04, i would rather still have synergy than using vnc
<holstein> nah.. dont go back.. im just saying, for a mission critical box, i take the "look before you leap" mentality to the extreme
<Lumpy> heh, i tried a dozeen different flavors in the past week
<Lumpy> if it comes to mission critical, i can still use winamp on the XP boot
<holstein> i would setup your own server, or ask about using one in #opensourcemusicians to test
<Lumpy> but i rather hate windows
<Lumpy> i do have a dedicated server and i will join the channel you suggested
<holstein> Lumpy: im only suggesting to remove it from the equation
<holstein> stream to localhost.. that will leave only the software
<Lumpy> and i am not 100% sure it is not on the server end
<Lumpy> but i don't see anything in the logs that suggest that
<holstein> could the the client config still
<Lumpy> i am not the one who deals with the server mostly though so i could be missing something
 * Lumpy puts on a "color me simple" hat
<Lumpy> local server, duh, i should have thought of that
<holstein> eh.. its just a troubleshooting idea.. remove things from the equation or whatever
<Lumpy> hmm
<Lumpy> doesn't look like it is the software then
<Lumpy> thanks
<holstein> Lumpy: hey, thats good to know
<holstein> ...now what ;)
<holstein> maybe its simple as the client config for the server?
<Lumpy> maybe
<holstein> either way, sounds like you are chipping away at it
<Lumpy> but that too is all the same
<Lumpy> and yeah, chipping works atm
<Lumpy> thanks again
<holstein> sure.. anytime.. hope you get it sorted
<Lumpy> you here often holstein?
<holstein> well, im logged in all the time, but i get busy sometimes
<Lumpy> i think i might become a lurker here as well
<Lumpy> thanks for the help, i think the next chipping is going to be on novacast
<holstein> Lumpy: we could use the help.. eve if its just a "welcome to the channel" message
<holstein> even*
<Lumpy> holstein: i would hope i could help more than that
<holstein> Lumpy: im sure you can :)
<Lumpy> regarding the low latency
<Lumpy> i understand what you are saying about doing nothing at all for the SB
<holstein> well, it might help a bit, but i still wouldnt expect to use it for a software synth or realtime effects
<Lumpy> but doe it not also give priority to jack so that stuff chromium browser and other programs won't clog my resource deprive machine
<Lumpy> that is more why i went with it
<Lumpy> if that is not the case, i might revert
<Lumpy> and i don't any realtime effects so to say
<holstein> Lumpy: you can ask in the dev channel or on the mailing list, but i just dont run those apps on my studio rig
<holstein> Lumpy: you should be able to get RT priority from JACK now with lowlatency
<holstein> maybe even the generic kernel
<holstein> Lumpy: there is less of a need for RT now.. and less of an advantage from RT
<Lumpy> in the past i had to edit a file, i forget which, and change the nice settings
<holstein> yup
<Lumpy> in that sense it gave it RT
<Lumpy> but that was years ago
<holstein> Lumpy: that should be needed anymore
<holstein> Lumpy: test though.. trust nothing i say
<holstein> check the jack messages window
<Lumpy> i was just thinking that.. i have the HD space and could actually try a regular with the same OS
<Lumpy> but, as the low latency came available, I just went with it, seemed to have less browser interference
<Lumpy> the browser is something i often abuse while streaming
<Lumpy> ntl, good food for though, thanks again
<Lumpy> and is the dev channel just #dev?
<Lumpy> and i always check the jack message window
<Lumpy> that was another reason for the confusion
<Lumpy> no errors
<Lumpy> but deffinitely skipping
<Lumpy> so as far as trusting, i go with my ears over the message window
<Lumpy> and with the changes you suggested
<Lumpy> no skipping and still now errors
<Lumpy> so you got it to more better gooder
<holstein> kernels dont take up much hd space
<holstein> i trust the original audio tool as well.. the ear :)
<Lumpy> not much at all
<Lumpy> yup, best rule of thumb so long as the thumb is not in the ear.. heh
<Lumpy> so what is the dev channel?
<Lumpy> but, for what it is worth, i can't recall having any issues with the low latency kernal short of nvidia messing with it
<Lumpy> but with 12.04 i don't even need the nvidia drivers
<Lumpy> then again, that should be true for a regular kernel as well
<Lumpy> pardon my sleep deprivation ramble
<Lumpy> brb, just to throw it out of the equation, i am going to try a reboot and the connecting
<holstein>  #ubuntustudio-devel is the dev channel BTW
<holstein> i will run 12.04 ubuntustudio til 14.04
<holstein> though i test all releases
<Lumpy> no change on reboot
<Lumpy> are you a developer holstein?
<Lumpy> and no change on reboot
<holstein> Lumpy: nah.. im a developing contributor ;)
<Lumpy> and what does that mean?
<Lumpy> holstein: thanks for the help
<Lumpy> i will lurk in the channels you suggested and, hopefully, i can help out
<Lumpy> for now, i need a nap before i take the kid to see the lights and such
<holstein> Lumpy: im not a developer yet.. but id like to be
 * Lumpy is pretty much a hack of all trades
<Lumpy> i started out with patch cord Moogs and 1 inch tape
<holstein> Lumpy: cool.. welcome to the community!
<Lumpy> i still stream off a Tascam 464 protastudio for my mixer
<Lumpy> like you said, the ears are the best guide
<holstein> yup
<Lumpy> for now, i need a nap but i am looking forward to more chat with all of you
<Lumpy> thanks again and nini for now
<drmacro> holstein: So you think I should install Jack do you? ;-)
<holstein> drmacro: jack is installed by default
<holstein> drmacro: do you need jack? thats the question. if you dont, then dont bother with it
<drmacro> holstein: yes but over on ubuntu-studio-users@lists.ubuntu.com you suggested I install jack. Just joking with you...I've been using Ardour/UBS/etc for several years.
<holstein> drmacro: macdroid53 /
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what i suggested was installing.. the opereating system
<holstein> i'll be more specific though...
<drmacro> holstein: guilty
<holstein> "Ardour needs jack... I would install, and choose one thing at a time to troubleshoot. Cheers" is what i said
<holstein> that was in reponse to "For example Firefox complains about no profie, Inkscape says it's
<holstein> > running with defaults, Ardour/Audacity do nothing"
<holstein> drmacro: i was saying, ardour might not run there since it needs JACK.. if you are not runing JACK first
<holstein> drmacro: i did not feel i needed to imply you should install JACK, since its installed
<holstein> i did want to imply you should try installing the operating system
<drmacro> holstein: well as I said earlier, I used the 32bit version of ubs and things work fine. So I'm blaming 64bit on the target laptop
<holstein> drmacro: if you want a live persistent USB, try installing to the USB stick
<holstein> drmacro: so, you have  working system then?
<holstein> enjoy
<drmacro> holstein: yeah, with the 64bit live programs just didn't run. Then unetbootin didn't flush the 64bit version when I re-made the stick with 32bit, wouldn't boot. Then, you suggested format the stick
<drmacro> that worked fine with 32bit.
<holstein> i use 32bit unless i need 64
<holstein> i have no idea what you have encountered with the 64bit iso live.. could have been a bad image or a bad download or a bad stick or process creating the stick.. or several bugs that no one has cared to report yet
<holstein> feel free and start a bug report and link it up here, and i'll try and reproduce it and mark myself as affected
<drmacro> well, this is a pretty old Dell laptop. I don't even attempt to use it with my firewire devices since I found out back around 8.04 that it doesn't have TI chipset. So I only use it with the on board sound.
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-23
<Patero-ng> is there a website I can dwonload your work
<holstein> Patero-ng: whos?
<holstein> http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ is where you download the OS
<jim_> anyone else installed 12.10 on a macbook pro?
<TripleFFF> Hi roomies! Long time!
<TripleFFF> I'm trying to create an install disk from USB, but unetbootin keeps failing. Any ideas what else I can use?
<Unit193> 1. Do you have any windows computers? 2. Ubuntu USB disk creator?  3. dd? :D
<TripleFFF> :) thanks! No windows computers here, only running ubuntustudio
<TripleFFF> ill check that one
<TripleFFF> whats a dd?
<TripleFFF> Im trying to install either openSUSE or gentoo to my computer, probably need a liveiso too so I can blank the drive
<TripleFFF> I need to get something on the box so I can install vmware and run win7
<TripleFFF> any recommendations? Thx
<Unit193> I don't know if their disks are hybrid, so can't help as much now.  Why do you seek support for other distros here?  USB disk creator won't work, and don't know if they have hybrid.
<TripleFFF> Im currently running Ubuntu Studio, not sure if it's an identified issue with this distro or not
<TripleFFF> I did a quick google and it should be working
<TripleFFF> have you ever had problems creating a live usb disk with UStudio? It's worked on every other system, but now I can't seem to get anything to load
<TripleFFF> :) not so much needing support for the distros im trying to load, only loading them TO a usb disk using Ubuntu Studio :D sorry for any confusion
<Unit193> Check if they are hybrid, then dd them.
<Unit193> !hybrid
<Unit193> Grrr..
<TripleFFF> Thanks! Im gonna give it a google
<TripleFFF> what does dd mean? sorry for stupid questions :P
<Unit193> It's a command, and fdisk -l path/to/gentoo.iso to see if it is hybrid.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/dd
<TripleFFF> thanks! Its so hard trying to figure out what the commands are, it seems every google page uses them as verbs
<studio-user892> hello? would someone be able to tell me how to fix the "cannot create /root/.cache/dconf permission denied" error that occurs during install of Ubuntu Studio 12.10? Also, is this a big deal?
<TripleFFF> Blast missed ya
<TripleFFF> sorry
<FloatingGoat> hello
<FloatingGoat> hi
<len-dt> Hey
<FloatingGoat> \\
<FloatingGoat> whts up?
<len-dt> Not much. Learning how to set up an audio stream.
<len-dt> With idjc
<len-dt>  BTW lmms is now in the ISO by default.
<FloatingGoat> YAY
<FloatingGoat> but idk
<len-dt> You don't use it any more :)
<FloatingGoat> well I havent been into electronic production lately.
<FloatingGoat> im trying to join a band and focusing a little more on acoustic.
<FloatingGoat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-kPxfavNIs
<len-dt> If you were to move the mic back a bit the guitar and vocals would be more balanced
<FloatingGoat> I play guitar really loud
<len-dt> If you use two mics there would be comb filtering :P
<FloatingGoat> everyone always tells me
<FloatingGoat> that the guitar drowns the vocals
<FloatingGoat> I dont have two mic inputs :(
<len-dt> use your ears. listen to the video. The mic is much closer to your mouth.
<len-dt> Ya don't worry two mics gives a hollow sound
<len-dt> Try with the mic about 18 inches away from your mouth.
<len-dt> If the guitar gets too loud try 12 inches
<len-dt> Recording and stage are different.
<len-dt> On stage you would be an inch or two away and the guitar would have a PU
<FloatingGoat> What is a PU?
<len-dt> Pickup.
<FloatingGoat> ewwww
<FloatingGoat> I mean
<FloatingGoat> I dont have a guitar with one
<len-dt> Stage is stage.
<len-dt> Your recording you don't need one
<len-dt> The performance is really good though.
<len-dt> I would start with a track just like that.
<FloatingGoat> The performans of a pickup?
<len-dt> If you are on stage you want a PU, but to record I want a mic.
<FloatingGoat> alright.
<len-dt> I would start with a track the way you did to do multi track
<FloatingGoat> yeah I dont know what stage would let me get up on stage
<FloatingGoat> haha
<len-dt>  The I would mic just the guitar for track two.
<len-dt> I would add all the other instruments on their tracks then redo the vocal alone.
<FloatingGoat> hmm yeah. I only know how to play one instrument. Thats why im trying to join a band
<len-dt> Anyway, I am going up stairs to be with my wife. Gotta go
<FloatingGoat> thanks for the help!
<FloatingGoat> and input!
<len-dt> No problem, I wasn't trying to be harsh BTW, I tend to sound blunt :)
<FloatingGoat> I never took it that way
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> but no problem
<gnusar> I plan to download an iso for ubuntu studio 12.04 64bit. Can I choose to get a RT kernel, is that the default, or do I have to install it manually?
<zequence> gnusar: Ubuntu Studio comes with linux-lowlatency. It's a low latency capable kernel, but not an rt kernel
<zequence> There's no rt kernel in the repo
<zequence> And just to clarify, an rt kernel is not what makes jack run in realtime. The RT part is a patch, that you add to the kernel
<zequence> Since for a while now, the vanilla kernel includes much of the original rt patch, so it's possible to get good low latency performance on a well tuned vanilla kernel, which is what -lowlatency is
<gnusar> zequence: I see.. so the common procedure is to try the shipped kernel and if it does not meet demands compile another one and apply it to the existing system
<zequence> gnusar: I dont know if there are rt kernels prebuilt, on PPA's and such, and for which releases. That is of course an option
<Patero-ng> where can I download your work?
<zequence> Right now, the rt patch is only released for every other kernel version
<gnusar> zequence: I see.. thanks for your help
<Patero-ng> does any of you have 3dartwork, videos or other artist work you share online?
<clerkent> I would like to add "open as administrator" to the context dialogue when using nautilus to access files
<zequence> clerkent: I'll pass that along
<clerkent> to....?
<clerkent> Isn't  that a fairly common....uh request ?
<zequence> clerkent: devs probably use the terminal a lot for stuff like that. No, not really
<clerkent> True , I guess I mean like basic users like me
<clerkent> In Xfce with thunar there is an option in Edit to add administrative status
<clerkent> and of course standard nautilus includes open as administrator in the context dialogue
<clerkent> nautilus in the gnome environment
<clerkent> AVlinux has extra scripts to provide administrative functionality
<clerkent> So I tried to create the same with help from google....to no luck
<clerkent> I have a script that almost works but not
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-16
<VarmVaffel> I've got the weirdest bug, my mouse arrow is large everywhere except in certain windows
<VarmVaffel> I think it's large in GTK windows
<VarmVaffel> and I cannot override it through GTK settings or xfce settings
<VarmVaffel> it's only the arrow who is abnormally large, all the other icons (cursor, hourglass etc) are of normal size
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-17
<Zorin> qjackctl gives me xruns about every 30 sec. and I cant get any good latency usually .. usually I can only get mid 30-ms latency.    I followed this install tutorial. im using lowlatency kernel ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<Zorin> im on a HP DV6 laptop running Zorin 7
<Zorin> need help with qjackctl
<studio-user193> Hello
<natanael> hi
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-18
<brian___> hello
<brian___> i downloaded ubuntu studio 14.04 iso and tried to run it as livecd but it keeps asking me for a username and password on startup? any help?
<fibz_> 14.04?
<brian___> yes
<brian___> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<brian___> i tried ubuntu, ubuntustudio, livecd ... as user and pass but to no avail
<brian___> any idea?
<brian___> ok thx anyway bye
<studio-user956> Test
<MiCRONiUS> hi All
<MaynardWaters> does anyone know of an free software that will allow me to get octave band reverb time based on recordings of continous sound in a space then an instant cut off
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would just automate that
<MaynardWaters> holstein: can you give me a little more of an idea how you would do that
<MaynardWaters> I've been told by a collegue that there is likely a program on my machine which should do it automatically, so this is more so for our own interest now, not mission critical
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im not sure what you are looking for
<holstein> MaynardWaters: to turn an effect on, or off, or off suddenly, i would just use automation
<MaynardWaters> im not sure how to automate something like filtering, then picking a 5dB down point and an 20dB down point in audacity
<holstein> MaynardWaters: it'll cut off in the way you program it to.. you can do that in anything that supports automation, such as ardour
<MaynardWaters> ooooo no, we aren't working with effects
<holstein> MaynardWaters: reverb *is* an effect
<MaynardWaters> I have the recordings from a room and I am trying to figure out the reverbation time in that room based on that recording
<holstein> MaynardWaters: cutting the level off like that *is* an effect
<MaynardWaters> the recording is of pink noise through speakers then suddently cut off
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you should be able to look at the waves
<MaynardWaters> na im not explaining it clearly
<holstein> MaynardWaters:or, use the original music tool to hear whats going on
<MaynardWaters> i have to get back to something else, i'll come back later to talk with ya more.
<holstein> MaynardWaters: cheers!
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-19
<nikhil_> nikhil
<Guest11754> hello
<cub> hello
<cub> aw too late.
<cfhowlett> cub, too late for what?
<cub> to say hello to Guestxxxxx
<MaynardWaters> anyone know of any rules in #audacity on swiftirc, which would get me kicked nad banned because i started asking a question
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-20
<hansford> I am having trouble getting sound out of rose garden...can someone help me
<hansford> Can someone help me with rose garden...cant get sound out
<Dermhye> Hello
<holstein> o/
<Dermhye> Will 64bits 13.10 work on an intel core i5
<holstein> nothing about ubuntustudio will prevent it from running there
<holstein> if its a 64bit chip..
<holstein> try it live
<Dermhye> ok... why is there this ...amd64 on the file name?
<Dermhye> and I also read on one of the pages of the website?
<holstein> Dermhye: im not understanding the question
<holstein> Dermhye: its a 64bit OS, so its labeled accordingly
<Dermhye> ...ok.
<Dermhye> thanks.
<holstein> OH.. you mean, why does it say AMD?
<Dermhye> one last question
<holstein> Dermhye: its the label.. its not excluding intel
<Dermhye> yes..
<Dermhye> alright.. thanks
<Dermhye> My machine is a 64 bits but comes preloaded with a 32bits windows 7, will it work well if i install 64 bit ubuntu along side the 32 bits win 7
<holstein> Dermhye: nothing about that scenario will have any effect either way.. the OS's are not aware of each other like that
<holstein> Dermhye: as far as the os's know, they are booted, and the other file system is just that.. another file system or partition
<holstein> Dermhye: they dont depend on each other, or communicate like that in any way
<holstein> Dermhye: the reason to choose 64 or 32 is system resources these days
<holstein> Dermhye: if you have 2 or less GB's of ram, you likely want to stick with 32bit
<Dermhye> Thanks for your response... you have been so helpful
<holstein> Dermhye: cheers!
<Dermhye> I do hope anytime I come around here, I'll find you again...
<holstein> Dermhye: if you dont, and you have time to wait, i'll be back sometime soon-ish.. or, you can also try the #xubuntu channel if it happens to be dead in here
<Dermhye> Cool...
<Dermhye> I have to go now...
<Dermhye> Nice chatting with you.
<blacklight> hi all, has anyone had issues with audacity on ubuntu 13.10? i've always used it flawlessly until 13.04, on 13.10 playback is just impossible and audacity goes stuck after a pair of seconds
<blacklight> using pulse, on console i see thousands alsa buffer underrun errors
<blacklight> audacity developers proposed me a pair of useless workarounds and then suggested me to blame ubuntu guys...and ubuntu guys suggested me to ask here
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-21
<studio-user745> hi all
<Sisyphos> is skype fully working in x64 ubuntustudio? witk jack?
<cem_> hi guys, many thanx for the ubuntu studio
<holstein> cheers
<cem_> i have a small problem
<cem_> that i cant use skype
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cem_> im here cuz im using external usb sound card 8i6
<holstein> cem_: i use it from the skype site
<cem_> it wasnt work with ubuntu until the latest jack update
<holstein> cem_: just dont use it with JACK
<cem_> from website?
<holstein> cem_: from the skype website
<Unit193> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> cem_: dont use JACK,just route with pavucontrol, and it'll work fine
<cem_> its good advise, cuz otherwise i may have to write a code
<cem_> i still cant find website, im searching like webmessenger kinda thing
<cem_> is it correct?
<holstein> cem_: try it with the one you have in pavucontrol, and not using JACK
<holstein> cem_: otherwise, i use the one from the actual skype site
<cem_> there is a skype that i dont have to install and i can use it on website
<cem_> but i couldnt find
<cem_> im looking pavucontrol
<holstein> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<cem_> yep i know pavucontrol, the problem is in pavu control i can see only jack sink
<holstein> cem_: stop JACK.. dont start it.. and make sure that JACK is not running
<cem_> cuz system isnt compatible or cant recognize my focusrite scarlett 8i6
<holstein> cem_: its the firewire one?
<cem_> instead, it shows nvidia hdmi's
<cem_> nope usb 2.0
<holstein> cem_: then, you will be able to use it without JACK
<cem_> i will give a try
<holstein> cem_: you will be able to route with pavucontrol... i do it with a lexicon omega like that
<holstein> cem_: you will use pavucontrol to route.. you get skype running first, then it'll show up
<cem_> im an idiot
<cem_> it works thank you wery much
<holstein> cem_: no worries.. cheers!
<cem_> i didnt route anything just quit jack and i saw my sound card skype preferences
<holstein> you should be able to mess about and get it working with JACK, though, i didnt need that funcionality personally
<cem_> btw, guys im composer, conducter its my education besides that i know a bit c
<cem_> and now im learning assembly just for fun
<holstein> thats great!
<cem_> do you think i can start and learn how to write a programs about sound proccesing?
<cem_> if its not that hard where to start?
<holstein> cem_: sure.. but why? for what task? you might want to just choose one thats already going and contribute
<holstein> or, contribute to something like ubuntustudio to learn
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<cem_> can i? but i have to learn first i think?
<holstein> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cem_> i have just applied
<holstein> lots of bugs too that might get coding involved
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cem_> so, wait a minute, if i have some errors, in message box there is a send report button
<cem_> ah u mean in codes. im just a starter. its not my profession to code but i wanna learn
<holstein> its not mine either
<holstein> im not a code contributing volunteer
<cem_> got it, i had an idea to write a program about piano education, when i see linux enviroment i found a program that named piano booster . i had an idea like that
<holstein> its likely open, so you can always use it, and fork it, or whatever.. or, just ask and get involved with that project and help make it better fit your needs, or just better in general
<cem_> well it sounds good.  i can.
<cem_> thanks again guys, hope to see  u again
<holstein> cem_: o/
<stochastic> Is there any way to install Ubuntu Studio on a machine that only has a CD drive but no DVD drive?
<stochastic> or do I have to install Ubuntu via some method and then upgrade to Ubuntu Studio?
<cfhowlett> stochastic, cd's are limited to 700 mb, the iso is currently ... more.
<stochastic> much more
<stochastic> is there no live CD that pulls from the net?
<cfhowlett> stochastic, if you HAD to you could try to build from mini iso or install xubuntu then add US.  I THINK xubuntu is smaller than 700 MB
<cfhowlett> stochastic, mini pulls from the net ...
<cfhowlett> stochastic, the torrent reads at 710 MB
<stochastic> cfhowlett, okay, well I do prefer gnome, so I'll build from ubuntu and add the extra packages - I won't be missing any key features will I?
<stochastic> that is, if I build from mini Ubuntu rather than xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> stochastic, packages?  no, but i've never done the mini build.  I'm guessing it's mini + xubuntu-desktop + US packages ...
<cfhowlett> but if you prefer gnome, how big is ubuntu-gnome these days?
<stochastic> ubuntu-gnome is over 800mb
<stochastic> it's actually quite annoying, most of the ubuntu flavours are now over 800mb
<Unit193> Can't USB boot?
<Unit193> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stochastic> well Unit193, the computer doesn't have a USB on the motherboard, just through a pci expansion slot, so no.  can't usb boot.
<Unit193> Ah, so I guess http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/ may not work then.
<stochastic> ^^ wasn't aware of that.  That may just save me from starting from Ubuntu-server edition.
<studio-user643> I got here from the weblink of the ubuntu install cd setup screen.  It connected to this channel from a webpage (Freenode.net)  What is the irc server name if I want to come back for a visit with an actual irc client?
<studio-user643> for example with undernet.org #ubuntustudio get me back here from irc?
<shaun> Just installed ubuntu studio 13.10 on dell laptop from downloaded iso image burned to cd and verified.  Touchpad does not work
<shaun> Can anyone help get my touchpad working?  It's a Dell M5040
<Iota-Spencer> how old is the laptop
<shaun> Iota-Spencer> About a year old
<shaun> No wait, it's two years old
<Iota-Spencer> huh, I got this one in 2010 and ubuntu studio runs fine, the only thing is my sigmatel + the pulseaudio doesn't indicate right
<shaun> Most linux disto's the sound does not configure properly and I am SOL when that happens because I can't ever find good specific info to fix hardware that doesn't work in linux.
<shaun> My Graphics tablet (Wacom Bamboo) was plugged in during install which I figured would be good to do.  But maybe that's why it didn't recognize the touch pad because I also have a wireless mouse and keyboard.  That's a total of 2 pointing devices and one touchpad lol.
<Dermhye> HI
<Dermhye> I need urgent help...
<Dermhye> I want to dual boot ubuntu studio alongside windows 7
<Dermhye> I tried shrinking my volume to create a partition for Ubuntu
<Dermhye> I only had 6.84gb available for the partition.
<Dermhye> Now my question is will Ubuntu Studio run well with just 6.84 gb space. I will use files from my HDD?
<Dermhye> Now my question is will Ubuntu Studio run well with just 6.84 gb space. I will use files from my HDD?
<Dermhye> I was only able to shrink 6.84gb space from my HDD, will that space be enough to run ubuntu studio? Now my question is will Ubuntu Studio run well with just 6.84 gb space. I will use files from my HDD?
<cem_> hi all
<cem_> i wanna talk with sombody whose studying or working at music school and use musescore
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-22
<louis_> hi there. I've just installed Ubuntu studio 13. I'd like to know if there's a list of things I should do after install (applications, settings...) Thanks
<louis_> I'm not an advanced user. Actually, this is the first time I'll use Linux for producing
<louis_> I've used Ubuntu for usual stuff, but I'm willing to learn and use it for more professional purposes
<Robbyz> Hi guys
<Robbyz> Hi guys
<Robbyz> Anyone Up ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-15
<delt_> 15.04 is about to be released already??
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<holstein> delt: the first 2 numbers, in this case, "15", stands for the year.. 2015.. the second, stands for the month.. so, april of 2015..
<holstein> im just testing 15.04, so, *if* its something that is wrong, and can be addressed, i'll see what we can do about addressing it..
<fwiep> Good day, I am looking for help setting up the M-Audio FastTrack Ultra 8R using JACK and Ardour3.
<fwiep> Thank you.
<zequence> holstein: It's audio group for firewire. Has been for the past 3 years or more.
<zequence> Check our /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> stochastic: ^
<zequence> stochastic: Make sure /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<zequence> (will be if you said "no" to realtime while installing jackd)
<zequence> Then, add yourself to audio group
<zequence> That's all you need
<stochastic> zequence, I said yes during installation and I'm listed as a member of audio.
 * stochastic checks the file anyway...
<zequence> stochastic: Which device is this?
<stochastic> yup, I already reviewed /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf and it looks good, rtprio at 95 and memlock unlimited.  The device is a Presonus Firepod
<zequence> stochastic: And you did logout after adding yourself to audio group?
<stochastic> hmm, nope.
<stochastic> :P
<zequence> ok, that must be it :)
<stochastic> though I may have rebooted.  I'll log out and come back and test.
<zequence> The groups are loaded during login
<stochastic> you rock zequence.  thank you.
<stochastic> zequence, is there any reason why the installation of the audio meta doesn't add the user (or prompt for a list of users to add) to the audio group?  I'm positive I had rebooted since last install of anything.
<zequence> stochastic: We would need a script that would ask the user which users to add to audio group. Also, using the audio group is a form of hack on Ubuntu
<zequence> I would like to change it something else. And I'm working on that in Debian
<zequence> Debian still uses audio group as default for users
<stochastic> lovely.  I'm glad upstream will see the change.
<stochastic> It's a legitimate group for this purpose, and hasn't changed for years, so we ought to be allowed to adjust it.  A dpkg script would be straight-forward to write if you'd like me to dive into it for the time being (until upstream changes trickle down)?
<zequence> stochastic: The group is used for other things, so there's a conflict
<zequence> It's better to use either a different method to get realtime privilege (the more universal, the better), or use a dedicated group
<zequence> like "jack", or "jackuser", or something like that.
<holstein> zequence: yeah, he stated the user was in the audio group..
<holstein> otherwise, i would have suggested that..
<holstein> glad it seems to be resovled
<nbcardoso> boas alguem em portugues
<cfhowlett> !pt | nbcardoso
<ubottu> nbcardoso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nbcardoso> "/join #ubuntu-br"
<nbcardoso> #ubuntu-pt
<nbcardoso>  /join ubuntu-pt
<cfhowlett> nbcardoso,        /join #ubuntu-pt
<llmage> i need help installing veejay, the dependencies don't seem to be there..
<llmage> ok never mind,i'll try installing dyne:bolic, guess it runs on their own distro
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-16
<delt> oh btw 12:46 < ubottu> nbcardoso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em portugu�s. Para entrar no canal por favor fa�a "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portugu�sa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<delt> obrigada is feminine
<delt> by default, you'd say "obrigado"
<delt> *sigh* this idiot seller on ebay sent me LAPTOP memory instead of the one i ordered for my desktop machine. He better accept my return request.......
<delt> :/
<fenix_> muito obrigado estou adorando o OS
<hlblyhipy> Hi,i have questions regarding jack and ardour,im using ubuntustudio 14.04.1.Am I in the right place
<sunstar> sure.
<sunstar> there is also #jack and #ardour and #opensourcemusicians   im on my way out the door myself.
<sunstar> what's the issue?
<hlblyhipy> multiple xruns after fresh install of ubuntu studio
<zequence> hlblyhipy: Default jack settings?
<zequence> hlblyhipy: Which audio device?
<zequence> Did you have no xruns on the same machine with a previous install?
<hlblyhipy> yes this all happened after i tried the kx repos
<hlblyhipy> im really new to the terminal so ill have to take it slow
<hlblyhipy> jack settings now1024,48k and 2 peroids
<hlblyhipy> was able to set jack to 256,48k and 2 with absolutely noxruns
<hlblyhipy> audio device lexicon omega
<zequence> hlblyhipy: After you added kx repos, technically, it's not Ubuntu Studio anymore
<hlblyhipy> well thats why i reinstalled US i had nothing but trouble with the kx repos.And after reinstalling US now I have the problems I am encountering
<zequence> Ok, so you don't have kx repos installed right now?
<hlblyhipy> I tried KX first with the live cd had a few problems but after installing the repos my machine was horrible.No a fresh install of US
<hlblyhipy> I instaled US from a usb if that matters
<zequence> Doesn't matter
<hlblyhipy> ok
<zequence> I'm assuming you are comfortable with jack, and are able to select the correct device infor example qjackctl
<zequence> ?
<hlblyhipy> yes I have my lexicon as the interface
<hlblyhipy> i can send you my aplay -l if that would help
<zequence> Are you having xruns now, at 256,48k?
<hlblyhipy> ya i have to go to 1024 to stop them.Im not even recording or monitoring I just have jack started and at 512 just sitting there the xruns just kep popping up
<zequence> I've heard that using 3 periods/buffer is sometimes good for usb devices. No idea why
<hlblyhipy> i tried raising the periods to 3 at 512 but i get xruns there to
<zequence> ok
<hlblyhipy> not as many but before i had it down to 256 48k and 2 periods with no xruns at all
<zequence> could you paste the output of this command at http://paste.ubuntu.com: cat /proc/interrupts
<zequence> Using the same usb port?
<hlblyhipy> ya but after pasting it in to pastebin what do i do never used pastebin b4
<zequence> Just paste it there, and give me the resulting link
<zequence> Example http://paste.ubuntu.com/9544846/
<hlblyhipy> ok give me a minute
<hlblyhipy> http://pastebin.com/KY2gJgrW
<zequence> No irq conflicts at all, so that's not it
<hlblyhipy> ive been trying to learn the command line but damn that one was greek to me
<zequence> cat is a command that prints out contents of files
<zequence> /proc/interrupts is a file
<hlblyhipy> right now i dont have jack started
<zequence> no problem
<zequence> If this is a fresh install, I really have no ideas why you have problems, tbh
<zequence> But, one trick you could try..
<zequence> If you have Hyper Threading (Intel CPUs), you could try disabling that in your BIOS.
<zequence> Not always possible to do
<hlblyhipy> ill give it a try this is a lenovo not sure if its intel or amd though
<zequence> Hyper Threading normally gives you two threads per core, but it'll make latency less reliable
<zequence> hlblyhipy: Sometimes wifi drivers act badly. You could try disabling wifi
<hlblyhipy> well thats worht a try but like i said nevr had these problems till i tried the kx repos
<hlblyhipy> oh ya i did that and disconnected my wired connection to no go with that
<zequence> Normally, I wouldn't say kx repos would cause any problems, but who knows, maybe there is a bug somehwere that normally isn't there
<hlblyhipy> im on the machine in question now so ill have to try that when i shut down
<hlblyhipy> well i tried installing from the iso but had problems with kx that way to then i tried with the repos,so im at the point now i wouldnt try it again.US was working great for me
<zequence> I'm more inclined to think that it'
<zequence> ..it's some kind of a hardware problem
<zequence> The biggest difference with kx is that it packages some applications differently (and some applications are more updated)
<zequence> ..on top of that, there are some applications that you can't find in Debian/Ubuntu repos, because of licensing issues
<hlblyhipy> well after the install Of US i noticed some changes to the system.I know now there are certain things i used to be able to do but now i need root privealges to do them
<zequence> kx is more progressive in a way that Ubuntu Studio can't be
<zequence> I have to go, sorry. bb tomorrow :)
<hlblyhipy> well im using US and ardour to record bands and it never failed me before the only things i can see that kx has is alot of midi stuff that im just getting started with
<hlblyhipy> that US doesnt
<hlblyhipy> well thanx for the help
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-17
<tadami> takahashi
<tadami> takahashi
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-18
<yomm> jacktrip on 14.04.1 not working. Getting a UDP socket bind error.
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-19
<odilon> 010171vapo
<yorwos> Hi all , i have a hardware question if any1 happens to know plz. I use an external soundcard for  recording audio (mobo sound off from bios). Is there any advantages on connecting the cards spdif in/out with the mobo directly ?
<yorwos> got my answer ok ty
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-20
<berts> bonjours du studio bonne journée à chacun et fin d ' année :)
<cfhowlett> !fr | berts
<ubottu> berts: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<berts> sorry have a good end of year and day for every one :D thx for the great UbuntuStudio :D
<berts>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<berts> lool arf
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-21
<redlion> hi
<redlion> can any1 support for the use of a soundcard in ubuntustudio ?
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<redlion> I just installed fresh ubuntu studio 14.04
<redlion> cfhowlett: my sound card is multi channel / usb
<cfhowlett> redlion, I cant' diagnose - see the wiki link
<redlion> cfhowlett: not sure it will help at this stage
<redlion> I ll have a look though
<holstein> redlion: have you used JACK before?
<holstein> i suggest *not* learning jack, and troubleshooting a random USB audio device that promises support for other operating systems than the one you are using
<holstein> i would learn to use JACK with the internal audio device *then* move on configuring the USB device, which should be class compliant, and work "out of the box" (and likely does)
<redlion> holstein
<redlion> I already tried jack
<redlion> I had an issue with gladish on my previous ubuntu classical environment
<redlion> therefore I switched to ubuntu studio
<holstein> redlion: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<redlion> yep but fresh installed
<holstein> comparing, for example, ubuntustudio 14.04 and "classical" ubuntu 14.04, they are the same
<holstein> same versions of all the software from the same repositories
<redlion> holstein: gladish was not working with my ubuntu 14.04 install
<redlion> I am not blaming ubuntu for this
<redlion> I needed to start from a fresh conf therefore did I switch to ubuntustudio
<holstein> sure.. and im not addressing "blame" at all.. just that, ubuntustuduio 14.04's gladish will be the same as main ubuntu's gladish
<holstein> you are welcome to fresh install as you please, im just saying, that wont get you a different, or "better" version of gladish, and using the usb audio device you have will be the same
<holstein> same setup and config in jack
<redlion> holstein I am aware of this
<holstein> what i usually do, and suggest is, simplify the config by using only one audio device
<holstein> disable or remove the internal audio device
<redlion> that is not the issue
<redlion> I can see my card in pulseaudio
<holstein> sure.. pulse wont use the multi channels, though
<holstein> you'll want jack to route like that
<redlion> I am just not sure about the multichannels part
<holstein> redlion: sure.. jack, is the tool you want for that
<redlion> ok then let s say
<redlion> actuallw my card is hw2
<holstein> if you are not used to configuring jack, use the internal audio device with jack til you learn it
<holstein> redlion: those labels, "hw2" for example, can change between reboots
<redlion> then I need to set capture device on hw2,0
<holstein> redlion: i do this, and suggest that you do this
<redlion> yes ?
<holstein> redlion: remove the usb device, and reboot with *out* that device plugged in
<holstein> with *only* the internal audio device
<redlion> ok
<holstein> setup and configure JACK and test/use it, and learn to configure it
<redlion> ok
<holstein> *after* you are comfortable with that, disable or remove the internal audio device (disable in the bios, for example) and configure the internal usb device in jack
<redlion> I understand your logic
<holstein> this is *not* a fix, or the only way  to do it. you can ask in #opensourcemusicians about labeling those devices in alsa more permanently if you prefer
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> ^ the configuration of jack still looks like that
<redlion> k holstein I will try play a bit more with qjackctl
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-14
<JermBeatz> anyone using an apc20 or maudio oxygen25 with any apps? would love to pow wow about what works and doesnt. n00b here, so plain english please if possible
<zequence> JermBeatz: May I recommend you to write to the Linux Audio User mail list
<zequence> It's pretty active, and you are sure to get some replies
<zequence> Also, try #opensourcemusicians
<JermBeatz> thanks man, in the # now
<zequence> np
<danne2611> Kan du svara,Zeq
<danne2611> Hi zequence
<cshlovjah> hi all
<cshlovjah> oops
<cshlovjah> hello guys!
<danne2611> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-15
<Varth> Hey all, I'm having an issue with a Scarlett 6i6 on Ubuntu Studio 15.10. I used the Scarlett MixControl WIndows application to set input 2 to high-impedance/instrument mode; however, when I boot back  into Ubuntu Studio, input resets back to line level, indicated by the instrument light on the front panel switching off. This happens as soon as I connect the interface, before I even start JACK. Does anyone know what would be causi
<Varth> ng this? Thanks in advance!
<Arkomus> hi all
<studio-user_pipo> hi
<ubuntourist> System Settings -> Language Support crashes... Any thoughts?
<ubuntourist> Rebooting after installs... BRB
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-16
<ubuntourist> And... back
<cl0ckw0rk> Hey Guys! Have nice day,I've a question. Anyone producing music with Ubuntu? I used jak application and irig(which I used with ipad or idevices.) I connect rakarrack and irig correctly with jak guide. But if you know, irig has headphone output. When I plug my headphone on it, irig becomes headphone for my pc. Not the guitar interface anymore. And rakarrack try to get sound from hardware mic, not ir
<cl0ckw0rk> ig
<wachin> Hi, I install UbuntuStudio 15.10 where kdenlive come by default, but not have icons, some of you know what package lack
<jaret> hello?
<zequence> wachin: Development release?
<zequence> Ah, no 15.10, you said
<zequence> wachin: Have you reported a bug?
<zequence> If not, use the terminal, and do: ubuntu-bug kdenlive
<wachin> Hi zequence
<wachin> I go
<danne2611> hej zeq
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-17
<hispeed67> r
<hispeed67> when you run the update, why do you use two &'s? ie apt-get update && apt-get install
<sakrecoer_> hispeed67: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23549/is-there-a-difference-between-the-and-symbols-in-a-standard-bash-termin :)
<hispeed67> thnxx
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-18
<sakrecoer_> what is the difference between the midi tab and the alsa tab in JACK connection window?
<sakrecoer_> some apear in alsa, some apear in midi...
<sakrecoer_> i remember there is a command to enable some bridge at jack start up... a2jmidi..
<sakrecoer_> a2jmidi_bridge. i get it! its... a bridge between jack midi and alsa midi
<sakrecoer_> lets say i want to route qmidiarp to phasex. how would i proceed?
<sakrecoer_> i can't find a way to connect qmidiarp that shows up in the midi tab of jack, to phasex that shows up in the alsa tab of jack...
<sakrecoer_> i can however send notes from the virtual keyboard that show up in the alsa tab, to qmidiarp that shows up in the midi tab via a2jmidi_bridge
<sakrecoer_> ahaaaaa j2amidi_bridge!!! elementary dear wattson!
<sakrecoer_> wow!! the sudden and revived urge to make music with software!!!!
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the MIDI tab only shows ports that are jack MIDI and are therefore sample aligned with the audio. This is also (in the past) the only place firewire MIDI ports would show up. I am not so sure now that there are ALSA firewire drivers.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: The ALSA tab shows only port that are available directly from ALSA (Alsa-sequencer actually I think).
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the alsa-seq timing has been whidely known to be the worst option.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: From a programming perspective, the Jack API has proved the easiest to learn. This is what I used for http://www.ovenwerks.net/software/midikb.html and http://www.ovenwerks.net/software/mcpdisp.html
<sakrecoer_> thanks OvenWerks !!! i'm blAsted away... i knew it was possible, but having my gear, i've only fiddled with audio recording... i have HW sequencer...
<sakrecoer_> now i'm sitting here, with a calf monosynth, a phasex, hexter hydrogene kicking beats on built in audiocard, and the processor isn't even reaching 20%!!!!
<sakrecoer_> evrything in perfect synch!
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: are there any GUI from which i can start a2j and j2a?
<sakrecoer_> i'm fine with cli.. i'm just thinking in terms of goodguy propaganda...
<sakrecoer_> looks like gladish could do it... :)
<OvenWerks> gladish kinda takes over everything
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-19
<sakrecoer_> gladish rox!!
<schally> Schade, nicht in deutsch, oder? ;-)
<cfhowlett> !de | schally
<ubottu> schally: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<schally> ok
<JermBeatz> can anyone help me get luppp?
<anon_> I have a slight issue with installation of Ubuntu Studio 15.10. It has caused me to fallback to 14.04. When I go with a clean install of 15.10 using the installer I get an error message upon booting into the new installation telling me there is not enough room in /boot for the newest kernel iteration.
<anon_> As a result, I do a "Something Else" install and allocate 3 partitions...One of which is a 1000 MB \boot partition. My question is this: Am I leaving myself open to a possible attack vector with this much space in the boot partition?
<JermBeatz> can anyone help me get luppp? im in the process of gettting kxstudio now
<ubuntourist> So... I'm experimenting with generating tones in Python using pyaudio -- after failing with alsaaudio -- and I copied a working example from
<ubuntourist> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202355/how-to-play-a-fixed-frequency-sound-using-python
<ubuntourist> Why does it play a "smooth" tone under Python 2.7 and a "buzzy" tone under Python 3.4? Even after importing __future__ division?
<ubuntourist> One sounds "sine-ish" the other "square-ish". This actually happens with two different examples provided in different answers.
<ubuntourist> (I don't think the fact that I'm using kxstudio's cadence to provide the ALSA-PulseAudio-Jack bridge, but I don't really know that much about it.)
<fly_> slm
<fly_> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-20
<cfhowlett> Be an adult; choose Ubuntu!
<Unit193> How's that have anything to do with it?
<sakrecoer_> Unit193, i think cfhowlett wanted to express pride and freedom (adults can chose freely) but i may not speak in cfhowlett name. i also think it is a clumsy statmenet, and i wish i could promise i would never do any such statement. Life is a flickering thing, regardless, ubuntustudio is an amazingly mature system!
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-19
<studio-user222> hi nice people only for tell you thanks so much for to do this
<studio-user227> Hey!
<studio-user227> I need some help, can i run after effects & C4D on this distro??
<studio-user482> installing ubuntu studio on a newly built system containing 1 ssd @120GB and 1 HHD @1TB 1HHD @2TB and 1 HHD @3TB any suggested config options
<studio-user482> I am installing Ubuntu studio 16.10 -- followup to previous question
<studio-user909> hiall
<studio-user909> got best random name ever
<studio-user909> guest    909
<studio-user909> yaay
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-20
<studio-user816> hi
<studio-user816> hello there
<studio-user389> Hallo dear ubuntu studio people.  I am trying to run kdenlive version 16.08,2 on an old portable pc with approximately 1 GB Ram lubuntu.  it seems to run a bit slow. There must be a way to improve it.  A comand that alocates ressources ? or installing xfce ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-21
<studio-user941> anybody on?
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-22
<silentsync> about to get internet famous
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-23
<studio-user772> I messed up ubuntu studio messing with compiz
<studio-user772> My gui is screwy
<studio-user772> \list
<studio-user772> grr
<studio-user772> help plz?
<studio-user051> Hello
<studio-user051> Anyone there?
<studio-user051> Guess I'll try again some other time
<studio-user937> hello
<studio-user937> i need some help with well lets explaine, jack is open rosegarden is working the midi also the instruments also ok i can record with my midi keyboard i see the the records i can playback and i can hear no problem bot the PROBLEM is i can not ear when i play on the keyboard it record correctly but no sound but when i playback it s ok it make sound any idea ?? thx
<studio-user303> Bonsoir
<studio-user937> salut
<studio-user303> Français ?
<Rocketman68> Having issue with gfxboot on Toshiba netbook. Other flavors of Linux, including Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Mint, load and run properly. Studio, however gives me this error
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-25
<studio-user158> when I close my screen the mouse disapears.  Anyone with advise ?
<studio-user239> hi does anyone know the default user/pass for the live cd version? everytime the host computer goes to sleep and wakes up, I get locked out by login screen... i thought the default pass for ubuntu was ubuntu but its not the case here...
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-18
<guysoft42> hey all, i want to build a jack server on my raspberrypi, and control it with something like a webserver of via my smartphone . is there some way to control jack which does not require a gui? or a touchscreen-friendly way?
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: on my way out just now, but jack can be controlled from command line just fine. There are a set of jack tools that might help.
<terrybelle> as it lasts hours to read all info about wlan problems I try it this way. Anyone willin to help?
<terrybelle> just installed ubuntu studio 16.04. and I have a D-Link wlan card. the connection is active for about 3 minutes before it breaks.
<terrybelle> with deactivating wireless and network connection by screen icon it is a few times possible to reactivate this way. After 3 or 4 reactivations the device is no more ready for service...
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, I could write something, but I would prefer a graphical tool, I wanna build a RaspberryPi OS with a realtime kernel for electric instruments
<OvenWerks> hmm, "does notrequire a GUI" but must be "graphical"? whatever.
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-19
<studio-user070> Hi people
<studio-user070> i would like somebody help me with guitarix...
<studio-user070> it sounds digital and dark
<studio-user070> i think is a routing ports problem
<studio-user070> i use an scarlett solo
<studio-user070> as a usb interface
<skoppa> thanx
<guysoft42> hey, does anyone know how to work with jack delay?
<JackWinter1> guysoft42: jack_iodelay?
<studio-user065> hello my dears
<JackWinter1> guysoft42: i see, didn't know about jack_dealy, seems similar to jack_iodelay
<JackWinter1> if so you need to connect a cable from an output to an input, and then run the program specifying the right ports
<JackWinter1> then it ought to report the real roundtrip latency, not only the one given by samplerate/buffersize/period
<studio-user065> I  I would like to make my Edirol Fa 66 firewire external sound board to be recognised by UbuntuStudio. Anyone can help me to do that, please?
<guysoft42> JackWinter1, I got a little further since that message, i had a jack server stuck which didnt stop which was why qjackctl was not using the settings I gave it
<guysoft42> JackWinter1, I got a little further since that message, i had a jack server stuck which didnt stop which was why qjackctl was not using the settings I gave it
<guysoft42> JackWinter1, at the moment I have a diffrent problem, jack wont start
<JackWinter1> what does it say?
<guysoft42> now it says: playback and capture sample rates do not match (48000 vs. 24000)
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: are you using the same device for each?
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, yes, here is the full output: https://pastebin.com/E7AkxT7S
<OvenWerks> It appears jack is not correctly installed. I would suggest using ubuntustudio-controls to do that (install if needed)
<OvenWerks> Then maybe a killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks>  then try again.
<OvenWerks> Jackd appears to have been installed with the gnome sofware installer rather than synapic or apt.
<studio-user256> Hi All,
<studio-user256> I've been using Ubuntu Studio for about a year and would like to contribute in some way.  My day job involves a lot of technical writing and I have some experience in programming nothing too indepth.  Contribute page directed me here.  This might not be the right forum.  If not, can someone direct me?
<OvenWerks> studio-user256: close enough.
<OvenWerks>  There are only a very few of us... and mostly busy with real life so not much gets done.
<OvenWerks> so any help at all would be welcome
<studio-user256> Well you guys do well for a small group. Studio is a great distro.  I switched from Win10 and have not looked back.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: is our lead right now, but life has gotten the best of him these days.
<studio-user256> Are there any low hanging fruit that I could pick at to learn the ropes? I am new to the community, to IRC, etc.
<OvenWerks> There is also #ubuntustudio-devel where dev stuff sometimes happens.
<studio-user256> Would love to be involved at that level but I am hobbyist programmer at best. Afraid I would need too much hand holding at the start to be of any value.
<OvenWerks> I do not tink there are any of us much beyond that.
<OvenWerks> Basically we take xubuntu (at this point) and set it up for audio and add applications that go there
<OvenWerks> We worked off of the vanilla ubuntu at one time back when gnome2 was a thing. Audio stuff did not like unity when it came out (I hear it has gotten better) and now gnome3 gnome session is a thing. So we have been using xfce which is quite gnome2 like and uses less cpu resources
<OvenWerks> Most of us got our start doing testing. But as we have just released and not started doing anything yet... there is not much to test.
<OvenWerks>  Also look around for anything a bout Studio that bugs you and make changes.
<studio-user256> Ok, will keep an eye on both channels and look for opportunities to participate.
<studio-user256> Only issues I have with Studio is wifi interferes with Ardour but I think that is a hardware issue too many devices on same interrupt maybe? Computer boots up in Powersave but saw that this will be resolved in v17.1.
<OvenWerks> There is a new version of ubuntustudio-controls that can set cpufreq settings
<studio-user256> Thanks!
<OvenWerks> I still need to do some more  work on it
<OvenWerks> I prolly spend too much time working on Ardour...
<studio-user256> What kind of work on Ardour? Recording or do you mean something else like configuring or programming?
<OvenWerks> Most of the current OSC control code is mine these days
<studio-user256> Cool what language do you code in?
<OvenWerks> Ardour is c++, ubuntustudio-control is python
<OvenWerks> I learned c off and on and Ardour was my learn to code c++ tool.
<studio-user256> Impressive! I'd say mission accomplished. :)
<guysoft42> ok, i figured out what is going on, if i set jack to playback only it works, if i set it to capture only it works, i fails on duplex
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: qjackctl seems to set capture and playback separately.
<OvenWerks> I do not know if this is just the way jackdbus works or not. I normally do:
<OvenWerks> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<OvenWerks>  first to clear whatever is in those.
<OvenWerks> That is, I never set the capture and playback devices separately, always just use device
<OvenWerks> In the current version of qjackctl, that means not using the "Advanced" tab
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, I figured out the commandline optoins
<guysoft42> This work: /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -Phw:0,0   -r48000 -p1024 -n2
<guysoft42> This works: /usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -Chw:1,0   -r48000 -p1024 -n2
<guysoft42> But  -dalsa -Chw:1,0 and   -Phw:0,0  fail
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: That is two different devices so that makes sense
<OvenWerks> hw:1 and hw:2 are not in sync
<OvenWerks> The only time using cap and play as different devices works is something like hw:0,1 and hw:1,0 where they are really the same device and use the same clock.
<OvenWerks> if you must use two devices... for example internal HDA for playback and a USB mic for input... set one of them up on jackd and use a bridge for the other. The two bridges are alsa_in/alsa_out and zita_ajbridge.
<OvenWerks> The zita variant is better quality SRC and uses less CPU
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-20
<KellyDee> Hi, I am having trouble with getting my bluetooth keyboard to stay connected.
<KellyDee> Can anyone help?
<OvenWerks> KellyDee: I would ask on #ubuntu as you will find more people there
<OvenWerks>  I have never used a BT kbd on anything but android.
<studio-user035> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-21
<pnguine> hello
<pnguine> bye
<studio-user077> join
<studio-user077> will the ubuntustudio 64 amd-------work on intel (R) celeron (R)?450
<OvenWerks> studio-user077:  it looks like that is right acording to: https://ark.intel.com/products/35239/Intel-Celeron-Processor-450-512K-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<OvenWerks>  Instruction Set 64-bit
<studio-user077> cool thanks
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-22
<studio-user932> hey guys
<studio-user932> i have just booted from an USB, but i dont know the defualt user and password
<studio-user932> can some one tell me?
<studio-user932> hello?
<OvenWerks> studio-user932: It should auto login with no password from the live usb
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-17
<studio-user036> hi can someone help me with my wireless network problem?
<SlidingHorn> studio-user036: Feel free to ask - if someone has an answer, they'll reply.  Also, you might want to change your nick so you can be referenced easier :)
<Bobtheblob> hey can i get help setting up my wireless network... i think i need to change my driver
<SlidingHorn> Bobtheblob: what seems to be the problem?  (more detail is better)
<Bobtheblob> after i got done installing ubuntu studio it never found my network i have it plugged in my intoo my wired right now... i really want to get the wireless card to work. it used to work when i had windows. my guess is it probly needs a driver but im not sure how to found out how to get the right one
<Helpme> hi anyone know if Broadcom Limited BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01) will work on ubuntu studio Bionic Beaver 18.04 or is this card not supported?
<SlidingHorn> Helpme: Broadcom wifi is notoriously problematic in linux, if I remember correctly.  let me see what I can find
<SlidingHorn> Helpme: have you attempted to install any broadcom drivers yet?
<SlidingHorn> oh wait, sorry, Helpme - You were just asking if it was supported.  My understanding is that that card *should* work using the firmware-b43-installer package
<Helpme> i tried to look for additional drivers in the software updater but the one they found doesnt seem to work and that one says its broadcom 802.11 LinuxSTA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<SlidingHorn> Helpme: I believe you'll have to remove those if you installed them and use the firmware-b43-installer package instead.
<Helpme> im still very new at this. how do i do that?
<SlidingHorn> Helpme: While this is a Linux Mint forum, I believe this should be a similar process for you.  Have a read: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=232330
<SlidingHorn> Helpme: I'd suggest reading all the way through before actually doing anything
<Helpme> ok thanks ill read up
<helpme> hi SlidingHorn it worked i got my wireless going thank you very much for the help. awesome!
<SlidingHorn> helpme: awesome!  happy to help :)
<helpme> :)
<bob77bhs> i have a problem with ubuntu studio and simple-scan, it is installed but cannot find the starter icon, any ideas?
<Glorfindel> Hey all, looking at turning some of my old desktops into  DAWs. is there a list of hw that tends to lend it's self to low latency more than another type (brands, models, whatever)? Or does the audio interface have more to do with that than anything else?
<OvenWerks> A hard question to answer. If the audio interface includes direct monitoring, most DAW use does not need low latency.
<OvenWerks> I have found that almost all mother boards need some tweaking or at least experimenting to set up. For example PCI or PCIe interfaces often work better in one slot than another.
<OvenWerks> with USB interfaces adding a PICe USB card just for the interface seems to help, but at least trying each USB port to find one that works best. Making sure the mouse and keyboard are not using the same internal USB hub or irq helps too.
<Glorfindel> OvenWerks: thanks for the insight, I appreciate it. I'm hoping to use the Focusrite Scarlet series as they seemed to be the best budget audio interface that was compatible (not to mention the only budget interface that was a known brand, at least for me) the "compatible hardware" wiki page mentioned they were very low latency, and I was wondering if that was something that changed much from system to system
<Glorfindel> the main reason I'm hoping for low latency is because I'd like to be able to use a pc to change the sound for an electric guitar, and then send the output to the amp, for practicing in real time
<Glorfindel> that is a fair point though, with the direct monitoring I wouldn't need to have low latency if I was just recording... I'll have to keep that in mind
<OvenWerks> most USB IFs can run with buffer size 64 or 128 which is low enough for guitar effects most people find. The absolute minimum is normally 32/2 with some work and maybe the odd xrun. USB runs with 1ms poling so probably one needs double that for reasonable stability.
<Glorfindel> OvenWerks: most of what you have said is over my head, but I'll do what you suggested (checking different ports for latency, and etc) and if it's not satisfactory, I'll stop by again and see if there are any solutions to be had. thanks!
<rapidwave> How do we edit the Ubuntu Studio applications menu?
<Glorfindel> rapidwave: edit in what way?
<Glorfindel> adding more programs to the favorites section? color scheme?
<OvenWerks> rapidwave: best not to at all.
<OvenWerks> neither alacarte or menulibre work right
<OvenWerks> you are left with learning the whole xdg set of directories and config files and manually editing them.
<OvenWerks> xfce, lxde and gnome all come with broken system menu config files
<OvenWerks> the one in Studio is fixed. KDE has a correct one too.
<OvenWerks> rapidwave: are you using the actual application menu or whisker?
<rapidwave> Umm, it's the round blue icon with white lines through it.
<OvenWerks> OK, that is just an icon and can point to either.
<OvenWerks> is it just a straight drop down menu or does it have two panes?
<OvenWerks> And a search box and some extra icons and...
 * OvenWerks can't remember cause he doesn't use whisker
<rapidwave>  It's just one pane that has categories for applications and a search box at the bottom
<studio-user374> hi, wondering if anyone can help me, stereo sound works but no audio through headphones even though volume control registers sound and shows no sign of being muted
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-18
<studio-user999> what did i get myself into ????????????????????
<OvenWerks> ??
<Eickmeyer> Such drama. Much question. Wow.
<studio-user614> join
<studio-user614> help
<studio-user614> trying to install ubuntu studio as my new ios to replace my windows 8 ios. not sue how to do so though. help please
<SlidingHorn> studio-user614: are you wanting to install beside windows, or replace windows entirely?
<studio-user853> damn hit a button. im still here
<studio-user630> hello everyone!
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-20
<deepfriedbrain> hi! my thinkpad t430s doesn't hibernate with ubuntu studio 18.10, when I try to shut it.
<Eickmeyer> deepfriedbrain: Hibernation is disabled by default in Ubuntu and all flavors due to UEFI SecureBoot requirements.
<deepfriedbrain> ah, okay! thank you! is there a workaround?
<Eickmeyer> Are you dual-booting?
<deepfriedbrain> no
<Eickmeyer> Then yes. Disable SecureBoot in your BIOS and you should be good to go, but there might be some other steps depending on your computer.
<deepfriedbrain> okay, i first will have to try that. many thanks!
<Eickmeyer> deepfriedbrain: Further steps here if necessary: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/10/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-17-10/ Granted it's a year old, but should still work.
<deepfriedbrain> Eickmeyer: so, hibernation does work, but i can't seem to get it working with my lid closed, i have to do it manually.
<Eickmeyer> deepfriedbrain: That's a known limitation of the xfce desktop, I'm afraid.
<Eickmeyer> deepfriedbrain: This might help you, but I'm not 100% positive on that: https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/faq
<Eickmeyer> Do try the power settings though: https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/preferences
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<deepfriedbrain> Eickmeyer: sorry, i logged off again. hibernation works now when i close the lid, but the screen stays black when i reopen it. but this seems to be an issue with the kernel, perhaps. https://askubuntu.com/questions/996217/black-screen-after-hibernation so i'll wait...
<Eickmeyer> if deepfriedbrain comes back, it's an xfce issue, workaround is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339/comments/31
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<windowsrefund> hello
<windowsrefund> I'm under the impression that 18.10's Ubuntu Studio Controls is meant to replace the use of qjackctl. That said, I've configured USC accordingly but I see no evidence that jack is running. I also do not see a2jmidid running.
<Eickmeyer> windowsrefund: If you launch qjackctl or patchage, you'll find the evidence that Jack is running.
<windowsrefund> but USC is touted as a replacement
<Eickmeyer> That's correct, but it has no integrated patchbay, which is where qjackctl or patchage comes in. USC configures Jack in a way that qjackctl cannot.
<windowsrefund> something about USC is clearly not working. I suggest this since "Bridge ALSA to jack MIDI (turn on a2jmidid)" is checked. However, I don't see any a2jmidid process running.
<Eickmeyer> windowsrefund: open Patchage, you'll see that the midi bridge is running.
<windowsrefund> hmmm
<windowsrefund> I don't even have that installed
<Eickmeyer> Are you using Ubuntu Studio or did you install Ubuntu Studio Controls on top of something else?
<windowsrefund> nope, native US
<Eickmeyer> I ask because Patchage is installed by default.
<Eickmeyer> Okay, easy fix then, install Patchage.
<windowsrefund> ok, I installed patchage
<Eickmeyer> Okay, launch it.
<windowsrefund> ok, running it
<windowsrefund> I guess it's working
<windowsrefund> yea
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls is made to be "set and forget" with the majority of the routing and work being done with other applications such as Ardour, qjackctl, and Patchage. It doesn't need to be running for Jack to run.
<windowsrefund> a2j
<windowsrefund> it's still very confusing. I started asking these questions after firing up Ardour and seeing it complain that it could not connect to JACK
<Eickmeyer> I've never had that issue and I've used Ardour extensively.
<windowsrefund> trying again now that Patchage is running
<Eickmeyer> Patchage also doesn't need to be running, but I like it as a handy graphical way to do routing.
<Eickmeyer> ymmv
<windowsrefund> ok that worked
<windowsrefund> but patchage seems ....... buggy
<Eickmeyer> Patchage is out of active development. We're working on a replacement, but that might take a couple releases.
<windowsrefund> now that Ardour is running, the [ardour], [system], and a few other sections within Patchage are kinda "dancing" around
<windowsrefund> like, they are wobbling :)
<Eickmeyer> Namely working on brininging in Catia from KXStudio, I'm actively working with the developer on that.
<windowsrefund> ok, I really don't want to use Patchage then
 * windowsrefund uninstalls
<Eickmeyer> You can file a bug report against patchage, but it will fall against deaf ears since it's not actively developed.
<windowsrefund> wouldn't carla be the move?
<windowsrefund> I mean carla does everything
<Eickmeyer> Also working on that.
<windowsrefund> I see
<Eickmeyer> I have it to the point where it will run, but the wine bridges won't work. Very much work in progress, but I'm working with upstream on that.
<windowsrefund> wine?
<windowsrefund> like that windoze emulator thing?
<Eickmeyer> The wine stands for "Wine Is Not An Emulator", it just adds a compatibility layer.
<Eickmeyer> The wine bridges in Carla allow one to use Windows VST plugins on Linux.
<windowsrefund> I have to believe that's the last thing that's needed :)
<windowsrefund> but I'm going off topic
<Eickmeyer> You wouldn't believe the demand for it.
<windowsrefund> well yea
<windowsrefund> sadly
<Eickmeyer> But yes, there's a lot that is work-in-progress. Ubuntu Studio, as a flavor, almost died, so there's a lot that we're working on in terms of innovation and rennovation.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls was a step in that direction. Next is bringing the benefits of Ubuntu Studio to all of the Ubuntu flavors so that one can work in their desktop environment of choice.
<Eickmeyer> But yes, getting off topic.
<Eickmeyer> Glad things are working now.
<windowsrefund> I'm going to log back into xfce4 to see if I can just fire up Ardour this time
<windowsrefund> brb
<Eickmeyer> FYI, Ardour doesn't need Jack, and the developers of Ardour discourage it unless you absolutely need to route between programs.
<windowsrefund> yea, I may look into just using ALSA at some point
<windowsrefund> just trying to get to a place where I understand my workflow well enough to go about exploring things like that
<windowsrefund> I'm not there yet
<Eickmeyer> windowsrefund: Completely understandable.
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-21
<rapidwave> light-locker keeps crashing when I get to desktop on bootup.
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-23
<windowsrefund> does anyone know wtf this 'c930e,0,0-in' thing is? I want to kill it 20 times. https://i.imgur.com/8LxqsJX.png
<Glorfindel> windowsrefund: looks like an input
<Glorfindel> I'm not familiar with that program though
<windowsrefund> yea, there's no app or program that I'm aware of
<windowsrefund> and it wasn't here last week
<Glorfindel> can you remove it? or is that the problem
<windowsrefund> oh
<windowsrefund> hahahaha
<windowsrefund> it was the webcam
<windowsrefund> little f'r
<Glorfindel> that would do it, lol
<OvenWerks> windowsrefund: so yu can just ignore it. if you don't use any USB devices you can also unclick "Bridge USB devices to jack when plugged in"
<OvenWerks>  (in -controls)
<studio-user387> Hi, I've just downloaded ubuntustudio-18.10-dvd-amd64.iso and I found that all MD5, SHA1 and SHA256 SUMS were different...
<OvenWerks> I guess a feature request to "blacklist" certain devices could be another option
<studio-user387> I used iDM for windows 10 with 16 threads, is that affecting the hash result?
<OvenWerks> That I can't say.iDM is some thing for printing an ISO to a DVD or usb stick?
<Glorfindel> studio-user387: the hashes were different from *each other*? or from the listed hashes on the ubuntu studio website?
<studio-user387> iDM used for downloading from the direct link
<studio-user387> The hashes were different from the listed hashes on the ubuntu studio website
<OvenWerks> that sounds like a bad download
<Glorfindel> download managers shouldn't change the hash, excepting corruption
<studio-user387> I used CertUtil in CMD to check the hashes
<Glorfindel> redownload it
<OvenWerks> if you can use zsync to download that would be faster
<OvenWerks> zsync will keep any parts of the already downloaded file that are correct and just download the rest
<studio-user387> is zsync open source?
<OvenWerks> zsync will then check the whole file against the checksum
<OvenWerks> zsync is open source yes
<studio-user387> okay thank you, I'll try it again tonight with zsync... I almost spent all of my data plan hahaha
<OvenWerks> yikes!
<studio-user387> Can I fix the iso file with zsync or should I start download it from the beginning?
<OvenWerks> zsync can start with the file you have
<studio-user387> even if I did't use zsync to download it at the first place?
<OvenWerks> what zsync does is download a relatively small *.zsync file that has lots of checksums for xmall parts of the file. It keeps the omes that match and just DL parts that do not match
<OvenWerks> (or are missing which is more likely in your case)
<studio-user387> Wow that's cool, I hope that wont take more data plan
<studio-user387> "zsync.moria.org.uk" <<< this is the link, right?
<OvenWerks> everything takes more of your data plan... that may be your problem, you ran out before you finished DL.
<studio-user387> is "Pausing and resuming download" several times also cause the corrupted parts?
<OvenWerks> That depends on the DL process.
<OvenWerks> zsync can restart as can torrents
<OvenWerks> torrents also do auto self checking and you might already have sw for that, but it is harder to point torrent at a file you have already DL with another app
<OvenWerks> zsync doesn't care. I have taken a similar iso and renamed it to the one I want and used zsync to just DL the parts that are different.
<studio-user387> If zsync is so useful like that, why it's free?
<OvenWerks> if windows is so bad why does it cost money?
<studio-user387> Thank you @OvenWerks Hashes things are new to me, where can I learn more about it?
<OvenWerks> I don't know the best place for that
<studio-user387> I don't know, maybe business?
<OvenWerks> That sort of gives business a black eye I think
<studio-user387> Yes, maybe you're right. I can't wait for my first experience in Ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-16
<Mandragora> hello
<Mandragora> i freedom
<Mandragora> tunguele coco
<vet> I'm not going to like this at all, but how the hell do you turn up the volume on this POS ubuntu studio!
<vet> I can't find anything.  I hate it.
<vet> You would think the whole damn thing is based on sound and no volume control at the point duhhhh
<vet> as in jta da
<vet> anyone know where the proverbial rabbit in the hat known as the volume control?
<vet> i still can't find it, this is ridiculous
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's a good way NOT to get help.
<larry> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-18
<vet> is there a way to NOT have to redo desktop setting every time I restart the computer
<studiobot> dEE001 was added by: dEE001
<studiobot> <dEE001> Dear Support. I have an ongoing problem with Ubuntu Studio. Even after upgrading to 19.10
<studiobot> <dEE001> when editing videos with kdenlive, the system freezes. i cannot use the keyboard, the mouse cursor is visible, but nothing is clickable. i cannot switch to a terminal, neither.
<studiobot> <dEE001> i would be grateful for any hint you could give me. thanks a lot.
<studiobot> <dEE001> maybe you need system specs? i7-3770@3.4ghz / 8gb ddr3 ram should be sufficient
<tomreyn> dEE001: 8 GB RAM isn't a lot for video editing - but your system should not freeze completely either way. does the mouse pointer still move when it happens? have you tried the magic sysrq to ensure logs are written to disk, then reviewed the logs after reboot?
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> dEE001: if you suspect that it could be a swappiung issue (RAM running full, the system swaps out ram to disk, disk i/o becomes so massive that the entire system effectively comes to a halt) you could try reproducing this after    sudo swapoff -a
<tomreyn> if something just crashes (one or more processes are killed by OOM killer, as seen on journalctl -f) then but the system remains usable then it's "just" an issue with lack of RAM, i guess.
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-19
<studiobot> <dEE001> ok. thanks a lot to everyone for your replies.
<studiobot> <dEE001> How much RAM is recommended for video editing?
<vet> OK when I reset the computer all of the settings I made aren't saved, when I minimize a windows it just disappears anything I want to do is difficult to find.  I have no idea how anyone uses this desktop and on top of it all it's uglier than sin!!!!
<vet> If I didn't have $1000 speakers want real-time low latency this is just terrible, seriously stupid..
<vet> haha ok I see what happens to one that uses this thing for more than a day....DUhhh
<vet> hey you with the drool..
<tomreyn> dEE001: https://www.reddit.com/r/VideoEditing/comments/82y8qm/how_much_ram_do_i_need/
<tomreyn> there are many articles discussing the smae question, too.
<tomreyn> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Does-RAM-speed-affect-video-editing-performance-1528/
<studiobot> <msopt> How about i7-9750H? It's faster or slower than i7-8700
<tomreyn> windows vs linux should not matter too much there. generally, with linux, i'd expect better use of multi core (though this is still highly application specific / dependant), faster disk I/O and faster process switching
<tomreyn> dEE001: ^ this was in response to you as well
<studiobot> <dEE001> tomrey> i got it. thankx.
<tomreyn> msopt: that's more of a ##hardware question really
<tomreyn> msopt: looks like you're comparing apples + oranges (laptop vs desktop cpu), too: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-i7-9750H-vs-Intel-i7-8700/3425vs3099
<tomreyn> (and why would you buy intel for such performance ranges in 2019?)
 * OvenWerks thinks laptop i7 is an i3 in a pretty dress...
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-21
<corshmock> I've just reinstalled Ubuntu Studio, but it was crashing every time I tried to create a partition during the install
<corshmock> So I went for one of the automatic options with LVM
<corshmock> Installed Gparted
<corshmock> But there are only two partitions!  465Gb, and 1mb unallocated!
<corshmock> No swap, no boot.  Does that sound alright?
<studiobot> <dEE001> ok. increased RAM to 24GB. kdenlive is still crashing. in the log i tracked down a possible problem with the graphics card (Geforce 660) and installed a driver. great! but the system is still crashing when I am editing videos in kdenlive.
<corshmock> Good Lord you all sleep like Bears in here.  Are you sure you shouldn't rename this channel to Yellowstone Park? :)
<OerHeks> sorry, just touring around the world
 * OerHeks goes backstage
<veremitz> hrhr
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-22
<ubuntu__> Hello, I noticed a discrepancy recently regarding my HDD partitions. According to Gparted, it shows that the partition that Ubuntu Studio is installed on reads 652.71 GB compared to what it shows on the Desktop.
<ubuntu__> On the Desktop, it reads 701 GB. Which one is right?
<ubuntu__> *reading right?
<Penguin_Revoluti> @ubuntu I would run the command df -m in the terminal, that should be the most accurate. At least in my experience
<Penguin_Revoluti> @ubuntu_ or you could run df -h to display in GB
<Eickmeyer> It's really simple, actually: It's a difference between GB being reported by the desktop as opposed to GiB being reported by Gparted. Or vice-versa.
<AppAraat[m]> hi, how can I see what ALSA clients are connected to ALSA currently?
